# Seguimento Sul - Maio 2011



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2011 às 00:07)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2011 às 13:28)

Bom dia, 

O mês de Maio começa com alguma chuva por aqui, registando neste momento um acumulado de *5mm* no Sitio das Fontes e de *2,5mm *em Silves.

A temperatura está nos 18,2ºC neste momento, e a minima da noite foi de *10,8ºC*.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mai 2011 às 13:57)

Évora:
Por aqui começou agora a chover de forma moderada e pelo radar deve-se mandar durante a tarde. 
Temp. actual de 17.6ºC


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2011 às 14:48)

Chove torrencialmente no Sitio das Fontes neste momento.
*131mm/h* para já.

Acumulado já está nos *15,8mm*.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2011 às 14:52)

Neste 1º de Maio sigo com 20.1ºC e 49% HR. Céu com algumas abertas.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2011 às 14:54)

E continua a acumular. 
*17,6mm * acumulados neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mai 2011 às 15:14)

Aqui, por enquanto nada, sempre ao lado.  Querem lá ver que tanto tempo tem para chover tem que chover à hora do jogo.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2011 às 15:22)

Estremoz: Um dia igual ao de ontem. A temperatura já esteve nos 22 ºC, o céu cada vez mais carregado, a pressão baixíssima (999 hPa) e já se nota aguaceiros dispersos, nomeadamente para sul e oeste.
Ao longo da tarde espera-se aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## actioman (1 Mai 2011 às 15:52)

Por aqui um dia para já sem precipitação. Amanheceu com céu praticamente limpo e tem vindo a nublar-se ao longo do dia. Espero ainda estrear o pluviómetro hoje, neste primeiro dia de Maio. 

A temperatura tem estado bem mais elevada que a dos dias anteriores e já vou com 19,8ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2011 às 16:17)

E vai nos *26mm* acumulados até às 15h50 locais. Tanta chuva e a electricidade já falhou no Sitio das Fontes. Agora que estava a ficar com valores interessantes, a estação ficou offline.

Em resumo, saí de Silves às 15h00, debaixo de chuva torrencial, e agora em Lagoa, já chove ininterruptamente e intensamente há mais de 1 hora. Com trovoada à mistura. Já há muitas acumulações de água em várias partes de Lagoa.

1.º dia de Maio bem chuvoso por aqui...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2011 às 16:56)

Continua a chuva por aqui, agora moderada...

Pena estar sem dados neste momento... o acumulado de hoje vai ser bem interessante!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2011 às 17:28)

Estação online novamente. 

*39mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.

Continua a chover, agora de forma fraca. Pelo radar, vê-se nova mancha de precipitação mais intensa a S do Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2011 às 18:04)

Ainda não chove mas vem aí! 17.3ºC e 63% HR.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2011 às 18:12)

E já lá vão *43mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.

Não me recordo de um dia com tanta precipitação como este por cá. Tenho que ir ver os registos. E ainda por cima, precipitação quase toda (cerca de 38mm) ocorrida desde as 14h20.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Mai 2011 às 18:17)

ecobcg disse:


> E já lá vão *43mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.
> 
> Não me recordo de um dia com tanta precipitação como este por cá. Tenho que ir ver os registos. E ainda por cima, precipitação quase toda (cerca de 38mm) ocorrida desde as 14h20.



 

Incrivel este registo.Ja deves estar quase na média do més de Maio,apenas num dia,nao?


----------



## actioman (1 Mai 2011 às 18:23)

Por aqui caíram 3 pingas de uma vez e outra meia-dúzia num segundo chuvisco. O que rendeu 0,3mm .


Pelo radar parece-me que a coisa para estes lados esta complicada para a precipitação...


Temperatura actual 16,9ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2011 às 19:18)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Incrivel este registo.Ja deves estar quase na média do més de Maio,apenas num dia,nao?



Pois é. Até já superei o valor. De acordo com a Normal Climatológica 1971/2000, o valor de precipitação, no mês de Maio, para Faro, é de 20,1mm. No ano passado, no Sitio das Fontes, tive um acumulado total em Maio de 16mm. 

Hoje já vou com *46,6mm* acumulados.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

Aqui por Loulé é incrível é que nestes três dias ainda não choveu quase nada!

Ontem e hoje caiu um aguaceiro que apenas deu para molhar a rua.

Ainda agora vim de Messines onde choveu o dia todo e onde os terrenos estão todos alagados fruto de uma semana de chuvadas.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mai 2011 às 21:27)

E teima em não precipitar por aqui


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2011 às 21:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,0 ºC (14h46)
Temperatura mínima = 13,0 ºC (06h43)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 999 hPa

*A tarde de hoje ficou marcada por períodos de chuva, por vezes moderada, entre as 15h00 e as 17h00.* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,0 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 13,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mai 2011 às 22:11)

Boas, por aqui, só umas pinguitas e nada mais. Que alegria soube aquele golo do Olhanense ao cair do pano. 

Máxima: 20.0ºC
mínima: 11.8ºC
atual: 15.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2011 às 22:15)

Cheguei agora a Silves e vi o acumulado do pluviómetro cá de casa: *57mm*. Nada mau. Tendo em conta que me pareceu ter chovido um pouco mais aqui para estes lados, relativamente ao Sitio das Fontes, parece-me um valor certo.

No Sitio das Fontes continuo com os *46,8mm *acumulados já referidos.

Neste momento não chove e esta noite já não deverá chover mais.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2011 às 22:32)

As próximas horas podem trazer precipitação para o sotavento do Algarve ... possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## amando96 (1 Mai 2011 às 22:44)

Por aqui já está a querer começar, 3mm o dia todo, mas esteve uma constante "molha parvos"...


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mai 2011 às 12:12)

céu muito nublado e o sol ainda não quis aparecer por aqui!

Já cairam uns aguaceiros fracos que não deram para molhar o chão


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mai 2011 às 13:02)

Aguaceiros a uns km, ouvi um trovão forte. 

Edit: Foi apenas um. Célula a formar-se a S.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2011 às 13:11)

Por aqui já chove, de forma fraca.
Vou com 0,6mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.

A minima da noite foi de 12,9ºC e neste momento estão 18,1ºC, acompanhados de vento fraco de S e 89% de humidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Mai 2011 às 15:07)

por só para variar um bocadinho , tudo ao lado.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mai 2011 às 15:42)

chuva fraca a moderada há quase uma hora e continua


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2011 às 16:51)

O Brunomc reporta trovoada desde as 16:30, e caiu granizo. Tudo em Vendas Novas.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mai 2011 às 17:13)

O radar mostra boas células no baixo alentejo e alto alentejo que podem produzir elevada precipitação, granizo e trovoadas

Por aqui já deixou de chover mas o céu apresenta-se muito nublado


----------



## Brunomc (2 Mai 2011 às 17:25)

Boa Tarde

Aqui por Vendas Novas tudo mais calmo, ainda se ouve a trovoada ao longe  

Neste momento ainda pinga fraco 

andres obrigado por reportares por mim


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Mai 2011 às 18:15)

Por aqui já chove e faz trovoada.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mai 2011 às 18:33)

Pelo radar, aqui game over  18.6º e 71% HR. Pressão em subida, e apenas chuvisca de tempo a tempo.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mai 2011 às 19:29)

Não há ninguém que relate do baixo alentejo? Há horas que vejo uma enorme mancha de precipitação praticamente no mesmo sitio, o que dá a entender ser uma grande célula


----------



## fragoso6 (2 Mai 2011 às 19:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Não há ninguém que relate do baixo alentejo? Há horas que vejo uma enorme mancha de precipitação praticamente no mesmo sitio, o que dá a entender ser uma grande célula



em castro verde nada,para os lados de mertola e que deve estar a dar em forte


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Mai 2011 às 20:29)

já relatei á pouco, chuva e trovoada em Serpa.


----------



## jodecape (2 Mai 2011 às 20:41)

Boa noite. Aqui por Pias 8mm de precipitação até ao momento.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2011 às 23:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,8 ºC (13h23)
Temperatura mínima = 12,8 ºC (07h03)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 12,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## actioman (3 Mai 2011 às 01:09)

Por cá o dia foi um fiasco. Pode-se dizer que aqui se começaram a gestar as primeiras células, mas de resto nada de destaque. Caíram uns pingos grossos perto das 13h, ainda vi uns 3 raios, escutei vários trovões e nada mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mai 2011 às 18:43)

Aqui absolutamente nada de nada, nem chuva. 20.0ºC e 51% HR. A pressão tem vindo a subir significativamente, estando parada nos 1016 hPa agora.

Máxima de 22.0ºC e mínima de uns frios e bem húmidos 11.3ºC  Os carros cheios de humidade gelada ontem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com um belo cumulonimbo a norte/nordeste.

Máxima: 21.5ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC
actual: 18.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2011 às 22:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,8 ºC (15h46)
Temperatura mínima = 11,5 ºC (07h44)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = *11,5 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mai 2011 às 13:51)

O dia amanheceu com céu limpo mas lentamente as nuvens foram aparecendo e agora já se encontram bastantes nuvens no céu, provocando um dia de sol intermitente.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2011 às 22:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,9 ºC (16h39)
Temperatura mínima = 10,4 ºC (04h22)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = *10,4 ºC* (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mai 2011 às 20:44)

Hoje anda tudo a dormir aqui pelo Sul  Sigo com cerca de 18ºC, e céu pouco nublado a nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mai 2011 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade alta.

Máxima: 22.8ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC
atual: 18.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2011 às 21:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,6 ºC (15h59)
Temperatura mínima = 10,8 ºC (06h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima =* 24,6 ºC* (dia 5); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mai 2011 às 21:53)

Sigo com exactamente a mesma temp. de Estremoz: 17.9ºC e 49% HR.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mai 2011 às 13:06)

Boa tarde,

Por cá sigo com o céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado, registando-se neste momento 20,3ºC. A minima da noite foi de *9,9º*C. A humidade está nos 68% e o vento está fraco a moderado de WSW.

Durante toda a manhã tem sido visível um bonito halo solar, que se vai desvanecendo neste momento.

Fica aqui uma foto:


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mai 2011 às 19:07)

19.2ºC e 55% HR. O dia foi de céu nublado acompanhado de vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2011 às 22:01)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,1 ºC (15h35)
Temperatura mínima = 13,8 ºC (06h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mai 2011 às 23:10)

Por aqui já vai chovendo fraco.
E o vento já se fez sentir com umas boas rajadas aqui em Silves.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mai 2011 às 23:38)

vamos ver se chega alguma coisa aqui ao interior.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mai 2011 às 04:24)

por aqui chuva fraca, nada de especial.....


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2011 às 12:36)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com 19.1ºC e tive 4 mm acumulados esta noite.


----------



## amando96 (7 Mai 2011 às 12:51)

Tive 4.7mm 

Por agora bastante nublado mas por vezes o sol espreita.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mai 2011 às 13:12)

Évora:
Por aqui vento moderado com rajadas e céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.
Precipitação acumulada por alguns aguaceiros bem passageiros de 0,8mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2011 às 14:56)

Boas tardes. Por aqui sigo com 17.8ºC 51% HR e vento moderado a forte com rajadas. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, mas nublado durante a madrugada onde ocorreram aguaceiros fortes.

Máxima: 20.1ºC
mínima: 12.7ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mai 2011 às 13:24)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado. Sigo com 19.1ºC e 53% de HR, a mínima foi perdida por bug de dados (Oregon )... -0.1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2011 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo e uma noite fresca. 

Máxima: 23.0ºC
mínima: 9.8ºC
actual: 18.8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mai 2011 às 21:47)

vamos lá ver se o tempo amanhã ganha alguma animação.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2011 às 22:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 11,9 ºC (06h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mai 2011 às 11:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, com vento moderado de leste e sigo com 25.1ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mai 2011 às 12:04)

Bom dia,

Por aqui também está um excelente dia, com céu limpo, vento fraco de NNE, 50% de humidade e temperatura nuns quentes *26,5ºC*. A minima da noite foi agradável, com *15,6ºC*.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Mai 2011 às 12:26)

já nos 25ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mai 2011 às 12:44)

Por aqui igualmente 25.2ºC e 37% HR. Já se começa a por calor


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mai 2011 às 13:41)

*27,4ºC* de máxima até agora, mas entretanto o vento já rodou para SE e tornou-se moderado.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mai 2011 às 17:42)

Máxima de *27,9ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, e neste momento sigo com 27,4ºC e 29% de humidade, com vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## amando96 (9 Mai 2011 às 19:21)

Máxima de 27.2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mai 2011 às 20:01)

O dia foi mais quente que o esperado 

Máxima de 29.5ºC e mínima de 13.4ºC, sigo com 27ºC actuais e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mai 2011 às 20:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 26.7ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
atual: 23.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2011 às 21:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,3 ºC (17h19)
Temperatura mínima = 11,2 ºC (06h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *27,3 ºC* (dia 9); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Redfish (9 Mai 2011 às 22:02)

Depois de uma maxima de 28.8º esta tarde...
Actualmente 19º


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mai 2011 às 23:35)

Temperatura em subida algo anormal, ainda com uns estonteantes 22ºC depois de ter chegado aos 21ºC, e subido.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Mai 2011 às 13:00)

Bom dia,

Sigo neste momento com 28,3ºC e 33% de humidade, com o vento a soprar moderado de ESE. Está um dia bem quente por cá


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mai 2011 às 14:07)

Dia muito quente mesmo com vento moderado de SE.  28.8ºC e 32% de HR, céu limpo. E parece que vêm aí as mínimas tropicais...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2011 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 25.7ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC
atual: 19.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2011 às 22:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,2 ºC (16h04)
Temperatura mínima = 14,9 ºC (05h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*O dia de amanhã já vai ter muita nebulosidade; em perspectiva a chegada de novo período de instabilidade convectiva durante os próximos dias.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *29,2 ºC *(dia 10); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Mai 2011 às 12:02)

Bom dia

Por aqui estão 23ºC, sem vento e o céu está com aspecto de trovoada seca Vamos lá ver


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2011 às 13:28)

Céu a ficar nublado por nuvens altas, 27.2ºC e 38% HR. Mínima de 19.1ºC


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mai 2011 às 13:36)

Bom dia por aqui um dia fresquinho ....

Alguém faz alguma ideia sobre se estes primeiros 10 dias estão na média/acima ou abaixo da média!!
Porque assim a olho me parece mais ou menos na média ....


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2011 às 14:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia por aqui um dia fresquinho ....
> 
> Alguém faz alguma ideia sobre se estes primeiros 10 dias estão na média/acima ou abaixo da média!!
> Porque assim a olho me parece mais ou menos na média ....



Faro, primeiros 10 dias, em relação à normal 71-00.
Anomalia
Tmáx: -0,4ºC
Tmin: +2,4ºC

Beja
Tmáx: +0,4ºC
Tmin: +1,2ºC

Portalegre
Tmáx: +1,7ºC
Tmin: +1,0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2011 às 14:23)

Não percebo esta EMA (Que devia ser RUEMA) nova do IM aqui em Portalegre. Já vai com 31ºC ás 12 UTC... Mais abaixo, 26.5ºC (minha temp).


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2011 às 19:50)

Sigo com 27.6ºC e 46% HR. Máxima de 30.2ºC, céu maioritariamente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2011 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado diminuindo de nebulosidade no final do dia.

Máxima: 24.1ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC
atual: 20.6ºC


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mai 2011 às 21:16)

Boa noite.

O dia por aqui foi quente, mas com o céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas. Não tenho dados de hoje pois estou sem energia eléctrica no Sitio das Fontes (isto de abastecer o Sitio das Fontes com energia solar tem as suas vantagens, mas também as suas desvantagens, pois quando as baterias vão à vida...começam logo os problemas!) Conto que amanhã a situação esteja regularizada


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2011 às 21:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,3 ºC (16h16)
Temperatura mínima = 18,4 ºC (06h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *29,3 ºC* (dia 11); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2011 às 21:32)

Um trovão e chove bem!!!. 24.8ºC

Edit: Mais 2 trovões. Granizo?


Acompanhem em http://meteocamptg.no-ip.org Primeiros relâmpagos!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2011 às 21:44)

A chuva acalma: 21.8ºC e 52% HR, desceu a pique e a HR foi de 37 para os actuais 52.
A trovoada parece ter sido de passagem. Next!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2011 às 22:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,0 ºC (17h41)
Temperatura mínima = 18,7 ºC (04h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 11); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Mai 2011 às 23:04)

dia de nuvens altas.
temperaturas: máx- 30ºC , min - 16ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2011 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com alguma poeira.

Máxima: 26.7ºC
mínima: 17.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2011 às 20:18)

Estremoz: Céu parcialmente nublado, com linhas de precipitação a oeste. Fotografia às 19h20:







Imagem de Satélite às 19h30:





Fonte: Sat24.com


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2011 às 22:02)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,2 ºC (15h25)
Temperatura mínima = 20,1 ºC (06h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Primeira noite tropical do ano. Aumento generalizado da nebulosidade ao final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *30,2 ºC* (dia 13); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2011 às 06:18)

Continua o nascer do dia com 18.5ºC e 76% HR.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mai 2011 às 12:21)

Bom dia, 

Hoje está bem quente por aqui, com uma sensação de "abafado" muito desagradável. Sigo com *28,8ºC* neste momento, com 42% de humidade e vento fraco de SW. A minima da noite foi de 14,4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mai 2011 às 17:37)

A máxima por aqui ficou-se pelos *29,0ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 25,9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2011 às 22:06)

De volta a Portalegre: O nevoeiro marcou presença pelos campos mais baixos nas primeiras horas do dia. Neste momento 22.8ºC e 47% HR, a mínima do IM foi altinha de mais 
Pelas 6 da manhã observava-se inversão térmica, IM com 21ºC e eu com 18 
Timelapse feitinho!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2011 às 23:05)

O vento começa-se a mostrar rei de NE. Estação amadora na cidade vai com 46 km/h de rajada máxima e neste momento tem 40 km.


----------



## dahon (15 Mai 2011 às 02:28)

Impressionante a subida da temperatura em Faro.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Mai 2011 às 10:40)

dahon disse:


> Impressionante a subida da temperatura em Faro.



E foi o 2º dia consecutivo. Coincide perfeitamente com o período de calmaria do vento, que deixa de levar o calor e a radiação infravermelha acumula-se a superfície.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2011 às 11:42)

Ventania sem tréguas de noite! Vento médio desde as 0h com *38 km/h* e rajada máxima de *61.1 km/h*. (Est. AMadora)
Ainda continua moderado a forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2011 às 13:29)

A subida da temperatura deveu-se ao rodar do vento para Norte, que durante o dia esteve sempre de sudoeste. O calor no interior alentejano desceu e a temperatura disparou.

A mínima foi de 22.0ºC mas até à meia-noite deve ser batida, sigo com 26.4ºC e vento moderado de leste.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2011 às 14:40)

26.1ºC e 23% HR.  Céu pouco nublado.

Especial timelapse desde as 6 da manhã ontem


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mai 2011 às 16:19)

Boa tarde,

O tem tem sido de _suestada_ forte por aqui, com o vento a soprar moderado com rajadas mais fortes, que até agora chegaram a um máximo de 53,1km/h.

A temperatura já chegou aos *29,9ºC *(nova máxima deste ano no Sitio das Fontes), e neste momento está nos 26,4ºC. A minima da noite foi bem agradável, com *18,2ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2011 às 16:53)

Registo de algumas descargas eléctricas, sobretudo no oceano.

WEBCAM: LIVE WEBCAM MARTINHAL BEACH SAGRES PORTUGAL


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2011 às 16:58)

Pois elas andam ai.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Mai 2011 às 17:22)

não estou com muitas expectativas para esta zona


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2011 às 17:37)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> não estou com muitas expectativas para esta zona



Porque será que não me surpreende


----------



## pax_julia (15 Mai 2011 às 18:19)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> não estou com muitas expectativas para esta zona



Olha que podes estar enganado! Observo uma linda celula a desenvolver-se a sudoeste daqui, ta a ganhar força!


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mai 2011 às 18:24)

E está a descarregar bem!





@ IM


----------



## squidward (15 Mai 2011 às 18:27)

pax_julia disse:


> Olha que podes estar enganado! Observo uma linda celula a desenvolver-se a sudoeste daqui, ta a ganhar força!



Segundo o radar do IM, essa célula está mesmo "assanhada"


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Mai 2011 às 18:31)

mas não deve chegar aqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2011 às 19:01)

Sim senhor, vendo o sat24 é uma boa célula


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Mai 2011 às 19:08)

JoãoPT disse:


> E está a descarregar bem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esta por cima de casevel e castro verde e ta a desenvolver-se


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Mai 2011 às 19:10)

JoãoPT disse:


> E está a descarregar bem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



posso te dizer k ta a descarregar pouco,vim de la a pouco...ta aind a desenvolver-se


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2011 às 19:11)

fragoso6 disse:


> posso te dizer k ta a descarregar pouco,vim de la a pouco...ta aind a desenvolver-se



Pouco não deve estar a descarregar, ponto vermelho é muita agua.. Pode é não estar precisamente onde esteve


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Mai 2011 às 19:13)

andres disse:


> Pouco não deve estar a descarregar, ponto vermelho é muita agua.. Pode é não estar precisamente onde esteve



mas tive amigo,nao era muita pode estar concentrada nas nuvens amigo


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2011 às 19:18)

fragoso6 disse:


> mas tive amigo,nao era muita pode estar concentrada nas nuvens amigo



Eu ainda não estou convencido que esteja a cair o pico em castro verde...


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Mai 2011 às 19:19)

andres disse:


> Eu ainda não estou convencido que esteja a cair o pico em castro verde...



nao afastou-se para a zona agora talx de aljustrel mimosa por ai


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2011 às 19:21)

A mim custa-me a crer é ela não ser tão forte, porque visto no sat e no radar ela é bem forte.


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Mai 2011 às 19:23)

ja viram se aquelas celulas ao pe de africa chegassem ca?era demais


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2011 às 19:24)

O ImapWeather assinala trovoada sobre Aljustrel, provavelmente em deslocamento para norte/nordeste.
A WebCam em Panóias (entre Aljustel e Ouruque) mostra que por alí está sol.

O topo dessa nebulosidade é visível aqui de Estremoz, bem como dos cumulonimbos formados a sueste ...


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Mai 2011 às 19:25)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> A mim custa-me a crer é ela não ser tão forte, porque visto no sat e no radar ela é bem forte.



sim deslocou-se para norte ela desenvolveu-se entre casevel e aljustrel


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Mai 2011 às 19:30)

Gerofil disse:


> O ImapWeather assinala trovoada sobre Aljustrel, provavelmente em deslocamento para norte/nordeste.
> A WebCam em Panóias (entre Aljustel e Ouruque) mostra que por alí está sol.
> 
> O topo dessa nebulosidade é visível aqui de Estremoz, bem como dos cumulonimbos formados a sueste ...



correcto deve estar agora a norte de aljustrel


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2011 às 19:35)

Daqui vai se vendo ofuscada essa célula


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 19:37)




----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2011 às 19:38)

Trovoada em Beja:





Fonte: Meteo@Alentejo

Também grande desenvolvimento convectivo perto de Serpa ...
Imagem de Satélite às 19h00:





CopyRight Eumetsat 2011


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Mai 2011 às 19:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Daqui vai se vendo ofuscada essa célula



deve estar a norte de beja deu a volta para este


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Mai 2011 às 19:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Trovoada em Beja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e essa celula que esta no radar


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2011 às 19:40)

Geiras disse:


>



Também vejo por aqui .


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 19:42)

Muito interessante, daqui, agora, consigo ver a Lua por cima da Célula!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2011 às 19:48)

da minha zona também a vejo


----------



## David sf (15 Mai 2011 às 19:50)

Em Portel já se tapou o Sol, a célula está a expandir-se para aqui, e ouvem-se trovões muito ao longe.


----------



## Stormm (15 Mai 2011 às 19:56)

Boas, acabei agora de observar o Sat e cheira-me a festa mais logo, vem algo vindo de sul que poderá trazer alguma coisinha de interessante. 
A ver vamos


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2011 às 20:02)

Essa célula está definida mesmo ao longe. Pode ser que ainda se veja um raiozito ou dois...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2011 às 20:16)

A parte mais activa da célula encontra-se agora entre Aljustrel e Ferreira do Alentejo, a oeste de Beja, onde ocorrem descargas eléctricas.
Provavelmente, com o cair da noite, a célula já estará a atingir a fase de maior maturação, iniciando-se posteriormente a sua rápida dissipação por falta de calor... Pouco mais progredirá para nordeste.
*Mais interessante parece ser agora o desenvolvimento convectivo na margem esquerda do Guadiana ...*

Por aqui, em Estremoz, o céu ficou nublado a sul por nuvens altas.


----------



## Stormm (15 Mai 2011 às 20:21)

Então e o que vem de sul?? Parece ser uma boa frente, resta saber se vem com "bónus incluido"


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Mai 2011 às 20:23)

Stormm disse:


> Então e o que vem de sul?? Parece ser uma boa frente, resta saber se vem com "bónus incluido"



pois subiu muito rapido do oeste de africa sera que traz molho?


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2011 às 20:28)

Chuva vem de certeza, agora falta saber se chega cá. 

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e o barulho ensurdecedor do mar devido ao levante.

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 21.7ºC
actual: 21.7ºC


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mai 2011 às 20:29)

fragoso6 disse:


> pois subiu muito rapido do oeste de africa sera que traz molho?



Parece estar em fase de dissipação ... senão reparem no que aconteceu na ultima hora através do Sat24 !!
Ao aproximar-se do Algarve e á medida que fica menos calor, ela perdeu força ... recordo que ela desenvolveu-se na cadeia montanhosa de Marrocos !!
E agora apenas teremos aqui as nuvens altas, com algum chuvisco ....

pelo menos é o que parece olhando ao Sat24 !!


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mai 2011 às 20:32)

Não quero entrar num grande offtopic, mas repara que no mar, na parte Oeste das grandes células, estão a formar-se algumas, claro que agora já não há tanto calor em terra, mas ainda há muita instabilidade e calor no mar, o que pode dar em qualquer coisa.


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Mai 2011 às 20:32)

Malta vamos ter festa a frente ja ta muito proxima do algarve...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2011 às 20:35)

Para previsões utilizem o seguinte Fórum:

 Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2011

Aqui é apenas para fazer seguimento.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2011 às 20:57)

Por aqui 23.1ºC. Máxima de 29.8ºC e mínima de 16.7ºC. A humidade parece já estar com problemas (Alguns sensores Oregon), pelo que não reportarei.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mai 2011 às 20:59)

Sigo com ceu muito nublado com nuvens altas, que permite ver a lua ... sendo que essa nuvens tem uma direcção de Sudoeste !!
Deixou de haver vento ....


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2011 às 23:03)

Estremoz:

SÁBADO

Temperatura máxima = 31,3 ºC (15h21)
Temperatura mínima = 19,2 ºC

*O Sábado ficou assinalado pelo imenso calor e por aumento temporário de nebulosidade nas horas centrais do dia.*

DOMINGO

Temperatura máxima = 26,4 ºC (17h38)
Temperatura mínima = 14,0 ºC (06h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Hoje o dia ficou marcado pelo vento, bastante intenso na parte da manhã e agora à noite; descida moderada da temperatura e céu muito nublado ao final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 31,3 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2011 às 09:56)

Cúmulos congestus a cerca de 30/40 Km a norte de Estremoz.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 12:30)

24.9ºC e 43% HR. Céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas a passear. O IM registou ontem 19.5 m/s, que equivale a 70 km/h de rajada! 
Hoje o vento já não está muito forte, passou a fraco


----------



## Aurélio (16 Mai 2011 às 13:00)

Olá bom dia ... olhando aos modelos e ao satélite pode-se ver que estes estão a comporta-se extremamente bem dado que está chovendo exactamente onde diziam que ia chover ... ou seja na 1ª parte do dia a Oeste/Sudoeste de Lisboa, e umas nuvens altas a dar chuva na Andaluzia na zona do Estreito ou Golfo de cadiz !!

Assim sendo sigo com céu limpo sendo que vislumbro nuvens altas sem qualquer significado a sul !!

Devido ao aquecimento diurno vislumbro que quando essas nuvens altas entrarem em terra que começem a estalarem algumas pipocas, um bocado dispersas ...


----------



## Aurélio (16 Mai 2011 às 13:51)

Neste momento vislumbro sem significado no Sat24 duas pequenas células se é que se pode chamar isso que parece em formação:
1) Nasceu a nordeste de Lisboa e é uma pequena linha com pouca formação;
2) No interior alentejano ainda sem formação;

Pouco ou nada significada mas pode ser um pequeno sinal de formação de algo mais complexo pro final do dia .... 

Mantem-se as mesmas condições referidas do mesmo post, pelo menos gostava de ver umas trovoadazitas !!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 17:35)

Trovoada já prolongada há algum tempo. Muitos flashes e trovões, céu bem negro a NW


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 18:07)

Um bocadito da célula aqui em cima forma raios nuvem nuvem bem giros  Mais a norte em Alagoa (Portalegre) reportava-se granizo.


----------



## rfll (16 Mai 2011 às 18:19)

pelo radar do IM vejo um ponto vermelho para os lados de Portalegre... deve estar animado


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 18:29)

rfll disse:


> pelo radar do IM vejo um ponto vermelho para os lados de Portalegre... deve estar animado



Sim, são dois. Belas cortinas de chuva para esses lados. Aqui vai continuando a trovoada mas os registos não são os melhores, desculpem:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/trovoada-em-portalegre-16-maio-5667.html

25.3ºC e 50% HR. Chuva.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 18:33)

*Atenção: * O SpiderVV reporta que caiu um raio perto da casa dele, e que a luz foi abaixo !!  

Belo temporal.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 18:36)

Obrigado. estou no tele agora e a luz so deu um salto desta vez hehe e este foi mais longe do que o outro apenas o trovao foi bem forte


----------



## actioman (16 Mai 2011 às 19:10)

Boas,

Por aqui lá registei 0,9mm! 

Até que enfim! 

As trovoadas têm-se gestado praticamente encima da cidade e claro não se chega a sentir os seus reiais efeitos.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 19:13)

Aqui a temperatura caiu a pique, 20.3ºC e 69% HR. 17mm com alta célula que aqui passou, sim senhor


----------



## Brunomc (16 Mai 2011 às 19:18)

Boa tarde

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro moderado, que fez a temperatura baixar quase 10ºC 

estou com 20ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2011 às 19:30)

Estremoz: céu muito carregado a norte, nordeste, este e sul. Alguns chuviscos por volta das 15h30.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 20:05)

A trovoada volta a ficar audível. 21.4ºC e 60% HR. Mais a Norte em Castelo de Vide, reporta-se trovoada há mais tempo, +/- desde as 15h (era onde estava quando começou ás 16h aqui), e chuva moderada. Sem rede de telemóveis lá.


----------



## actioman (16 Mai 2011 às 20:08)

Por aqui chove moderadamente agora e com actividade eléctrica em aparente aumento! 

Já vou com 9,3mm e um rain-rate de 43,20m/h 








Boa chuvada sim senhor! Até que enfim! que isto me acerta em cheio!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 20:15)

Vem aí de novo bem forte! Tenho vídeo de raios multiplos  e tudo!

Chove de novo.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 21:00)

Não tenho palavras para descrever a trovoada que se abate sobre Portalegre. Assustadora, apocalíptica. Muitos raios e trovões, mesmo muitos. Mais de 1h de vídeo 

EDIT: CHuva torrencial!!!!!!!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2011 às 21:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não tenho palavras para descrever a trovoada que se abate sobre Portalegre. Assustadora, apocalíptica. Muitos raios e trovões, mesmo muitos. Mais de 1h de vídeo



Isso não se faz... a malta cá de baixo fica com inveja!! 

O radar, de facto, está brutal ai para esses lados! Enjoy!!!
E toca a filmar, que a malta depois quer ver tudo...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 21:09)

Vai levar agum tempo a editar mas vem aí  Os vídeos de telemóvel estão muito maus e tiveram que ser na hora de maior acção  mas tentei o melhor, porque a cam ficou sem bateria.

Chove torrencialmente e continua a trovoada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2011 às 21:14)

ecobcg disse:


> Isso não se faz... a malta cá de baixo fica com inveja!!
> 
> O radar, de facto, está brutal ai para esses lados! Enjoy!!!
> E toca a filmar, que a malta depois quer ver tudo...



É verdade, aqui nos algarves isto está muito calmo.  Temos que ficar marafados ecobcg para ver se resulta. 

Boas, por aqui, vento moderado a forte de sueste, céu nublado por nuvens altas e o mar range parece que vem aí um tsunami. 

Máxima: 24.2ºC
mínima: 18.6ºC


----------



## David sf (16 Mai 2011 às 21:15)

Distrito de Portalegre na berlinda. Nunca tinha visto uma imagem de radar com tantos pontos vermelhos:


----------



## Aurélio (16 Mai 2011 às 21:34)

Sigo com uma noite ventosa e com nuvens altas nada ameaçadoras !!

O dia hoje devido a uma rotação do vento para sueste esteve bem mais fresco tendo atingido uma máxima na ordem dos 24º, segundo o meu carro !!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 21:41)

Sigo já com 17.2ºC e 81% HR. A trovoada parece ter feito game over. Tenho filmagens mas não mostram nada do que foi devido á má qualidade.  

Mas fica o relato.


----------



## actioman (16 Mai 2011 às 22:06)

Eléctricamente por aqui não foi nada de destaque, é certo que havia algumas descargas, mas muito espaçadas e dispersas.

A acumulação de chuva sim que deu gosto!  Fiquei com 19,5mm, o que foi já um sonho! .

A temperatura actual é de 17,8ºC e nota-se bem a H.R. muito alta (91%). Em casa então é uma sensação bem desagradável.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 22:09)

Por aqui 17.0ºC e 81% HR. 25.9mm e a trovoada só ja se vê ao longe, cai a noite e vai-se.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2011 às 22:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,4 ºC (17h05)
Temperatura mínima = 17,3 ºC (06h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Chuva  moderada entre as 22h00 e 22h15; relâmpagos  a norte.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 31,3 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 22:45)

16.9ºC e 79% HR. Trovoada a S, de novo.


----------



## actioman (16 Mai 2011 às 22:50)

Confirmo novamente trovoada por aqui! Formam-se mesmo encima desta zona!

Mais um aguaceiros moderado a forte e mais um que outro trovão! 

E vão 23,1mm!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2011 às 22:53)

Bem, como não há mais nada de relevante a relatar por aqui, ficam os registos de hoje:
*Tmáx: 25,8ºC*
*Tmin: 19,1ºC*
Rajada máxima de *62,8km/h*, de SE.

Neste momento, sigo com 19,6ºC, vento moderado de SE e 88% de humidade.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2011 às 22:57)

Engraçado...fui agora à rua e está a chover...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2011 às 23:08)

Em Albufeira já cairam *3,3mm* desde as 22h45.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IALGARVE1


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Mai 2011 às 23:31)

por aqui só um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Mai 2011 às 23:54)

Évora:
Por aqui já caio um aguaceiro que deu para molhar o cão e deixar o típico cheiro a "terra molhada"!!

Adoro!!

Pode ser que mais para a noite seja surpreendido por algo mais forte!!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mai 2011 às 00:29)

Uma coisa muito estranha aconteceu (na minha opinião. Levanta-se vento forte com rajadas de NW de repente e depois acalma e chove. Não devia ser o vento forte *durante* o aguaceiro? 

Edit: Pelo que vejo foi uma subida muito acentuada da pressão  3 hPa em minutos? O.o Observado em várias estações amadoras e na minha própria.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mai 2011 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de chuva por aqui, registando um acumulado de *9mm* no Sitio das Fontes e de *4mm* em Silves. 

O vento mantêm-se fraco a moderado de ESE, e a temperatura está nos 18,3ºC, com 95% de humidade. 

A minima da noite foi de *17,9ºC*.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mai 2011 às 09:00)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Évora:
> Por aqui já caio um aguaceiro que deu para molhar o cão e deixar o típico cheiro a "terra molhada"!!
> 
> Adoro!!
> ...



Deu para molhar o cão, assim ele já não precisa de tomar banho ... eh eh eh eh !!

Por aqui ao contrário do que estava prevendo choveu e parece que bem dado que não ouvi nada, mas esta manhã vi que nem só tinha apagado o pó como ainda deu uma boa rega !!


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mai 2011 às 09:18)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Loulé choveu bem...acordei antes das 7 da manhã com uma grande chuvada que transformou a minha rua num rio.
Pelas imagens de radar houve zonas do Algarve que devem ter acumulado uns 20mm nesta madrugada/manhã.
Aqui rendeu bem mais do que 10mm de certeza!
Por agora segue tudo calmo com o sol a aparecer por entre algumas nuvens.
Para sul, ou seja, no litoral o céu está praticamente limpo.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mai 2011 às 09:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui por Loulé choveu bem...acordei antes das 7 da manhã com uma grande chuvada que transformou a minha rua num rio.
> Pelas imagens de radar houve zonas do Algarve que devem ter acumulado uns 20mm nesta madrugada/manhã.
> ...



Sim por aqui o céu já está a limpar .... e parece-me que este será um dia bastante calmo por estas bandas podendo haver alguma coisa só lá mais pra a noite !!

Resumindo sigo com céu quase limpo, vento fraco de leste e dia fresquinho !!


----------



## pax_julia (17 Mai 2011 às 09:37)

Acordei cerca das 5:30h com um aguaceiro fortissimo com fraco aparato electrico, que eu desse por conta, apenas 4 trovoes! Pra ja ambiente calmo, ceu muito nebulado e vento fraco a moderado de SE! 18graus!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mai 2011 às 10:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Deu para molhar o cão, assim ele já não precisa de tomar banho ... eh eh eh eh !!
> 
> Por aqui ao contrário do que estava prevendo choveu e parece que bem dado que não ouvi nada, mas esta manhã vi que nem só tinha apagado o pó como ainda deu uma boa rega !!



hehehehehehe
Peço desculpa, Eu queria dizer o chão!! Enganei-me!!

Por aqui entre as 00:00h e as 02:00h choveu bem, mais com alguns aguaceiros dispersos pela madrugada e inicio da manhã.

Já acumulados 8,55mm!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Mai 2011 às 10:33)

por aqui 4 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2011 às 11:16)

Aqui, tive direito a 1 mm e já foi muito. . Vou já fazer uma macumba para passar todas por aqui.  Aqui, nem o cão lavou-se. 

Sigo com 21.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mai 2011 às 13:33)

Boa tarde, por aqui dia céu limpo, como seria de esperar por estas horas como disse á uns tempos atrás. Vento moderado de leste.
Olhando ao satélite presumo que esteja a chover algo na região Norte neste momento, sendo que a sul do Algarve existe nebulosidade em aparente formação, que deverá intensificar o seu desenvolvimento nas próximas horas.


----------



## amando96 (17 Mai 2011 às 13:58)

Acumulei 10.2mm durante a noite, a maioria foi de uma chuva forte de manhã, a estação de são brás acumulou 24.4mm.


----------



## Eagle45 (17 Mai 2011 às 18:38)

Vendas Novas
Manhã e princípio da tarde com céu limpo e sol
18.35h - Trovoada com aguaceiros


----------



## fragoso6 (17 Mai 2011 às 19:24)

Aqui por castro verde foram 12mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2011 às 19:29)

Boas, por aqui, a nebulosidade vem aumentando, o radar mostra animação, vamos ver se chega cá ou passa ao lado.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Mai 2011 às 20:13)

> Vendas Novas
> Manhã e princípio da tarde com céu limpo e sol
> 18.35h - Trovoada com aguaceiros



Boa Tarde Eagle45

Mais um membro de Vendas Novas  Bem vindo ao forum MeteoPt.com

Pois é, confirmo essa trovoada por volta das 18h30 
Apesar de ter estado em Setúbal quase toda a tarde, vi no radar do IM que estava a chover bem por Vendas Novas...

Parece que vamos ter festa a partir desta noite


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2011 às 20:23)

Precipitação acumulada no dia de hoje até ao momento no Algarve:

*Almancil* 42.2 mm 
*São Brás de Alportel* 24.4 mm
*Albufeira* 20.1 mm
*Lagoa - Sítio das Fontes* 9.2 mm
*Faro/Aeroporto* 4.1 mm
*Olhão* 1 mm
*Tavira* 0.41 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mai 2011 às 21:26)

21.1ºC e 65% HR. Hoje o dia apresentou-se muito mais frio. Pela 1 da manhã, o vento tornou-se muito forte de NW por 1-2 minutos, numa subida muito repentina da pressão. (Alguém explica?)


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mai 2011 às 22:07)

Por aqui já chove fraco e veêm-se estrelas no céu...praticamente não há nuvens aqui em cima.
A mim sempre me disseram que isso é um prenuncio de trovoadas


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mai 2011 às 22:11)

Neste momento sigo com 19,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com céu parcialmente nublado, 89% de humidade e vento praticamente nulo. A máxima do dia foi de *24,1ºC*.

De acordo com o radar, aqui pelos Algarves a actividade mais interessante está a W/SW do Cabo de S. Vicente (com deslocamento para N/NE - lá irá a zona de Lisboa-Setúbal-Margem Sul ter festa novamente), com uma pequena linha de instabilidade mais a Sul do Barlavento. Vamos lá ver o que irá dar aqui para a minha zona (provavelmente nada...).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mai 2011 às 22:31)

Por aqui apenas avisto os clarões a SE, de uma celula de formação rápida sobre a albufeira do Alqueva! Não está muito forte ainda!
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a madrugada e dia de amanha!! Estou com fortes esperanças, apoiadas pelos modelos!!!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2011 às 22:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,4 ºC (14h39)
Temperatura mínima = 15,9 ºC (05h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Um dia de hoje apresentou-se parcialmente nublado mas sem precipitação; a temperatura desceu relativamente a ontem. Muita actividade eléctrica  a sueste de Estremoz nas últimas horas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 31,3 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2011 às 00:09)

Aqui por Silves já pinga, mas parece-me que não vai dar muito mais que isto. Alguma chuva e nada de trovoada...é que se passará por aqui nos próximos minutos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mai 2011 às 01:01)

E cá está!!
Chegou a chuva a Évora!! Trovoada nada, pelo menos por agora...

EDIT:
Chega a trovoada!!


----------



## trepkos (18 Mai 2011 às 01:05)

Forte trovoada em montemor! Vinda de sudeste, mas sem chuva, continua a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## actioman (18 Mai 2011 às 01:42)

Bem por aqui aproxima-se uma trovoada a grande velocidade. Há muita actividade eléctrica, mas é tudo intra-nuvens!

O mais incrível foi escutar a chuva com grande intensidade ao longe a aproximar-se parecia um comboio que lá vinha! E ainda não chove a sério.O intervalo entre o relâmpago e o trovão em franca diminuição! E o vento em considerável aumento!

Pedra Brutal!!! E não PARA!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mai 2011 às 01:53)

Por Évora parou agora de choves, a trovoada passou por cima e ao lado e em todos os lados menos cá por cima!! pouca Sorte!! hehehe


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mai 2011 às 03:03)

E pronto. Não me deixam dormir. Hehehe. Mas pelo menos é por um bom motivo. É isto que me fascina nos eventos convectivos.  deitei-me e não havia nada a sul no radar que me deixa-se a pé. Meia hora depois acordo com esta potente trovoada sobre Evora!! Esta no seu forte e bem perto. Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## actioman (18 Mai 2011 às 05:06)

Bem foi memorável!

Tive uma intensidade de precipitação de 97,2 mm/h às 01:42, é o novo record da estação! 

Tenho inclusive o pluviómetro atolado de pedra! 

A temperatura que era de 19,5ºC desceu a pique até aos 15,7ºC e tive uma rajada de 54,1 Km/h. O evento deixou uma precipitação total acumulada de 15mm (incluo nesta contagem o gelo que ficou no pluviómetro e foi derretendo posteriormente)

O aparato eléctrico era grande, mas sempre intra-nuvens como referi no post anterior . Bem mas chega de palavras e aqui lhes deixo um cheirinho!

Animação Radar do IM:








Pouco raios visíveis por cá desta vez, e os que vi foram bem ao longe 







Era praticamente tudo intra-nuvens, que também dá um aspecto bonito aos céus. 







Como dizia no post, a partir de um certo momento, começa o vento a intensificar-se e a escutar-se um barulho intenso que vinha em aproximação, como se fosse um comboio a alta velocidade. Caem os primeiros pingos e de repente vem granizo que rapidamente aumenta de dimensão e passa a saraiva! era o caos (tenho filmado, depois com tempo monto e coloco aqui no fórum)!












Resultado. Em poucos minutos isto fica parcialmente tudo branquinho, que pena não ser de dia para terem uma ideia (e eu também, claro está) da real dimensão do fenómeno. Não terá sido como em Lisboa, mas já deu para ter umas semelhanças.





































Esta é para o Rebelo que diz que eu tenho o 44 biqueira larga! 







E este foi o estado em que ficou o pluviometro :







E para finalizar, como não podia deixar de ser... :






Abraço e uma noite em grande!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mai 2011 às 07:52)

Trovoada a dar-lhe forte e feio.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Mai 2011 às 08:17)

Bom dia

Está a chover bem aqui por Vendas Novas..já ouvi trovoada ao longe


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mai 2011 às 08:21)

Mas que noite!! Há anos que eu não via nada assim!! 
Tanta trovoada. 
Até agora 12.1mm acumulados desde as 00:00 horas. 
Venha mais durante o dia!!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2011 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com chuva por aqui, e, neste momento, a zona de Portimão-Lagos está a ser atingida com uma valente carga de água e trovoada. Em Lagoa apenas vai chovendo de forma fraca. Tenho 1mm acumulado no Sitio das Fontes neste momento, pelo que dai se pode ver que durante a noite nada se passou.

A temperatura está nos 17,3ºC, com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2011 às 08:44)

actioman disse:


> Bem foi memorável!



Bem! Grande saraivada!!
Belos registos!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mai 2011 às 08:50)

Évora:
Actualizo para 16.5mm


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2011 às 09:30)

chuva forte por aqui e alguma trovoada...bem que chuvada!
Este já é um mês de Maio super chuvoso por aqui


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2011 às 09:55)

relâmpagos constantes agora e brutal chuvada!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2011 às 10:02)

Por aqui também vai chovendo bem, com alguma trovoada à mistura.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2011 às 10:10)

Intensifica-se ainda mais a chuva e a trovoada!
A minha rua está uma piscina!
Edit*10:20*(não pára os trovões estão cada vez mais forte com grandes estoiros e a precipitação é muito intensa)


----------



## dpaes (18 Mai 2011 às 10:21)

Epá... quando foi de madrugada estava a dormir e deu uma trovoada brutal que ate me assustei pá..


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2011 às 10:26)

O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes já aumentou para os *7,6mm*.

Esta trovoadita é que podia ter aparecido durante a noite! Agora de dia e a trabalhar é que nem dá para a foto...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2011 às 10:29)

A EMA do aeródromo de Portimão registou *19,5mm *entre as 08 e as 09h. Muita chuva!


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2011 às 10:37)

Pena não ter uma estação aqui pois já deve de ir nuns 40mm acumulados. É muita água a que tem caído pessoal! E parece não querer abrandar ! 
A forte trovoada está mais para o litoral na zona de Quarteira-Almancil-Faro mas aqui a precipitação é intensa! Só vi parecido este ano na noite da véspera de carnaval.
Ps: fez um estrondo agora que até fez rater!


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2011 às 10:43)

É impressionante a quantidade de energia agora! grandes estrondos! 
Precipitação diluviana! não parou um segundo ainda


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2011 às 10:44)

trovoadas disse:


> Pena não ter uma estação aqui pois já deve de ir nuns 40mm acumulados. É muita água a que tem caído pessoal! E parece não querer abrandar !
> A forte trovoada está mais para o litoral na zona de Quarteira-Almancil-Faro mas aqui a precipitação é intensa! Só vi parecido este ano na noite da véspera de carnaval.
> Ps: fez um estrondo agora que até fez rater!



Tens uma estação ai ao pé de ti, na Pena, Salir, que já vai com 26mm acumulados esta manhã.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2011 às 10:47)

Obrigado pela informção não sabia que essa estação já estava em 
funcionamento.
Entretanto a precipitação não pára e o nível de água na minha rua atingiu um nível histórico que salvo erro não era atingido desde o inverno de 1996.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Mai 2011 às 10:49)

por aqui chuva fraca.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Mai 2011 às 10:57)

*29mm* na ultima hora na Ema de Faro (Aeroporto)


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2011 às 11:04)

A chuva ainda não parou por aqui e o período mais intenso foi das 9h até às 10:30 e a forte trovoada parece estar na região de Faro não pára de fazer trovões  nessa zona!
Aqui já se nota o limite da célula a oeste onde já vai abrindo o céu no entanto continua a chover bastante.
O vento intensificou-se à medida que a célula se foi deslocando para este. À bocado particamente não havia vento e agora está um vento constante de este.


----------



## Redfish (18 Mai 2011 às 11:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Obrigado pela informção não sabia que essa estação já estava em
> funcionamento.
> Entretanto a precipitação não pára e o nível de água na minha rua atingiu um nível histórico que salvo erro não era atingido desde o inverno de 1996.



Boas
Realmente a chuva por aqui continua moderada a forte...

*Sobre a estação da Pena - Salir a mesma já foi montada com a colaboração do grande ecobcg (Sem duvida um expert na montagem de EMs)*


Ainda não coloquei um topico sobre a mesma pois temos tidos uns problemas "extras".

A EM têm estado a debitar dados para o Wunderground ainda que parcialmente pois a NET continua a cair frequentemente...


----------



## amando96 (18 Mai 2011 às 11:16)

Muita chuva... desde as 8:30 sensívelmente até agora tenho 29mm, e continua a subir, vejo alguns clarões, e trovoada não falta, por vezes a luz vai abaixo.


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2011 às 11:20)

A estação de São Brás de Alportel, no final de Abril, estava com um défice de quase 100 mm, para este ano hidrológico. 

As estações nos extremos -Sagres, Tavira, Castro Marim, Alcoutim- estão acima da média, para o acumulado no ano hidrológico, mas parece-me que na serra do Caldeirão há algum défice. Portanto, ainda bem que este Maio está, até agora, a ter boas acumulações. Tal é fundamental para os ecossistemas, principalmente depois de anos tão secos como 2005 ou 2009. 

Embora pareça que foi um ano chuvoso, não foi. Na realidade, o ano hidrológico foi normal em boa parte do Sul do país. E vai acabar seco a Norte


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2011 às 11:22)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> *29mm* na ultima hora na Ema de Faro (Aeroporto)



Praticamente a média do mês numa hora


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 11:22)

ecobcg disse:


> Bem! Grande saraivada!!
> Belos registos!



Sem dúvida. Excelente actioman, belo registo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mai 2011 às 11:24)

Évora:
Por aqui já com 23.1mm!!


----------



## tsunami (18 Mai 2011 às 11:29)

Em Faro deve ter descarregado mesmo bem. São dezenas os pedidos de ajuda por inundação.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Mai 2011 às 11:30)

segundo a última imagem de radar parece que se aproxima animação para esta zona.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2011 às 11:40)

Aspecto das traseiras do meu prédio depois desta brutal trovoada





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us
É muito raro ficar assim, aliás acho que nunca a tinha visto assim...

Aspecto do céu a sul, a célula deslocou-se para este ou seja para a esquerda da imagem





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por agora acalmou mas ainda se ouvem potentes trovões para sueste e este( região de Faro-Olhão-Tavira)


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2011 às 11:47)

> Mau tempo
> *Forte chuvada fustiga Alentejo e causa várias inundações*
> 18 | 05 | 2011   09.54H
> 
> ...



Destak.pt

----------------

No Algarve a estação de Almancil segue com *51,6mm* acumulados essencialmente entre as 9h e as 11h.

A estação de turismo de Faro vai com *48,4mm*.


----------



## Stormm (18 Mai 2011 às 11:53)

Boas, forte chuvada desde as 10h que ainda nao parou, muita trovoada também!


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2011 às 11:58)

*49mm* em Faro, das 10h às 11h locais!! 






A juntar aos 28,7mm da hora anterior, *Faro soma 77,7mm em 2 horas*!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 12:02)

*Mau tempo em Olhão e Faro causa um ferido, inundações e cortes de estrada*



> A precipitação intensa que se tem registado nalguns pontos do Algarve, em especial nas cidades de Olhão e Faro, está a causar vários danos. Até ao momento há registo de um ferido grave, inundações em casas e vias públicas e estradas cortadas.
> 
> O ferido de que há registo é um homem que estava a reparar uma caixa de electricidade no momento em que esta foi atingida por um raio. O indivíduo que sofreu queimaduras de primeiro e segundos graus na cara e no braço direito está a ser assistido no Hospital de Faro.
> 
> ...


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2011 às 12:03)

Atenção sotavento algarvio, o radar mostra muita precipitação na zona de Olhão e Tavira!


----------



## Lightning (18 Mai 2011 às 12:05)

E não é só a quantidade de precipitação, mas também de descargas eléctricas. Em 12 horas, já superou as 15 mil, e só nessa célula que está agora sobre o distrito de Faro até mete medo. 

O dia ainda vai a meio. Caros amigos do Algarve, mandem também alguma coisa para cá, não fiquei com tudo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mai 2011 às 12:07)

Algarvio1980, como está Olhão??


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2011 às 12:08)

Para ir tendo uma perspectiva do que vai ocorrendo pelo sul do continente (*um obrigadão aos membros que disponibilizaram os respectivos links*):

*Portalegre (Fonte: Meteocam Portalegre):




Elvas (Fonte: MeteoElvas):




Redondo (Fonte: MeteoRedondo):




S. Miguel Machede (Fonte: Wunderground):




Tavira/Quatro Águas (Fonte: Centro Ciência Viva de Tavira):




P. Salema(Fonte: Webcams in Portugal):




Sagres (Fonte: Webcams in Portugal):*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 12:10)

*Tráfego suspenso no Aeroporto de Faro devido ao mau tempo*



> O tráfego no Aeroporto de Faro encontra-se suspenso desde cerca das 10:00 devido à forte chuva que se está a abater sobre aquela zona do Algarve, disse fonte da ANA.
> 
> Segundo o porta-voz da empresa que gere os aeroportos portugueses, Rui Oliveira, os movimentos estão neste momento «parados» no Aeroporto de Faro, não havendo voos a partir ou a chegar desde cerca das 10h.
> 
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2011 às 12:10)

Ora aí está eu bem dizia para se prepararem para ficar boquiabertos...é muita precipitação!!! Acho que é o maior registo em 2 horas em Portugal neste ano hidrológico.

Já chove moderado por aqui outra vez e continua a ouvirem-se trovões a a este e sueste daqui


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2011 às 12:11)

A estação do CCV de Tavira não emite dados desde as cinco da manhã.

O radar mostra um ponto castanho em cima da cidade


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2011 às 12:12)

trovoadas disse:


> Ora aí está eu bem dizia para se prepararem para ficar boquiabertos...é muita precipitação!!! Acho que é o maior registo em 2 horas em Portugal neste ano hidrológico.
> 
> Já chove moderado por aqui outra vez e continua a ouvirem-se trovões a a este e sueste daqui



Faro já deve ter batido o recorde para precipitação máxima diária para este mês desde que há registos.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2011 às 12:19)

Centro de Tavira (Rio Gilão): 





Fonte: VerdeLand


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2011 às 12:20)

frederico disse:


> Faro já deve ter batido o recorde para precipitação máxima diária para este mês desde que há registos.



Se não estou em erro o recorde para o mês de Maio era de 45mm registados no dia 3 de Maio de 1996.

Hoje já deve ir nos 80mm.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2011 às 12:20)

Que grande chuvada caiu na zona do Sotavento!
Esses *77 mm *em Faro em 2 horas é obra!!

Conhecendo a cidade de Faro como conheço, devem haver muitos locais com inundações!

Por aqui o céu já está a ficar mais claro, não chove, e fiquei com um acumulado no Sitio das Fontes de *11,4mm*. Bem longe dos valores do Sotavento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Mai 2011 às 12:22)

parece que essa instabilidade se dirige para aqui . espero que sim
também concordam que se dirige para aqui?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mai 2011 às 12:25)

E chove, e chove, e chove... Depois da bela trovoada de manhã acompanhada de muita chuva mesmo que inundou muitas estradas (pareciam plenos rios ), o tempo acalmou, estando agora a chover de novo. Tenho 18ºC ainda, máxima ainda só foi aos 19 e picos.  Vento moderado a acompanhar.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 12:28)




----------



## Vince (18 Mai 2011 às 12:29)

Faro












http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.211297948903641.57740.100000703137536


----------



## amando96 (18 Mai 2011 às 12:38)

Vince disse:


> Faro


 isso é uma ruazita perto da doca, ou mais para dentro da cidade?


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2011 às 12:42)

Por aqui não pára a trovoada acho que agora no caldeirão...a sul e na região de Faro parece estar a limpar mas a norte na serra do caldeirão está bem carregado e não pára de trovejar.
Por aqui vai chovendo fraco


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mai 2011 às 12:49)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Algarvio1980, como está Olhão??



A zona baixa é água por todo o lado.  Só se ouvem bombeiros a apitar. Tampas de esgotos levantadas, lençois de água. Tenho amigos que têm as garagens com água com mais de 1 metro de altura. Onde moro passou um vento fortíssimo arrancou 2 árvores, mas quando cheguei já não vi as árvores que já tinham retirado que estava a obstruir a via.

Sem dúvida, um temporal nunca visto no Algarve no mês de Maio, nunca me lembro de ter visto cenário igual.

Em relação aos números da precipitação são realmente assustadores. Registei 60 mm, menos que Faro mas igualmente surpreendentes.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2011 às 12:53)

vento forte de leste agora. A trovoada parece estar forte a nordeste ainda se ouvem trovões fortes! Deve estar para a zona de Alcoutim.
Mas que potente célula com vida própria!


----------



## Lightning (18 Mai 2011 às 12:55)

Analisando as imagens dos máximos de reflectividade do IM, radar de Coruche, a célula parece estar agora a dirigir-se para a região centro, a rodar no sentido do centro da depressão, e não mostra sinais de começar a dissipar-se.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2011 às 13:17)

A principal actividade da célula estende-se agora para leste de Tavira. À medida que a célula vai girando no sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio entram novas massas de ar quente e muito húmidas pelo seu bordo sul/oriental (sector mais activo da célula); este bordo tende-se a deslocar-se cada vez mais para leste, pelo que as regiões mais afectadas nas próximas horas serão já dentro de Espanha (Andaluzia).
Para a região centro e Alentejo serão esperados aguaceiros e trovoadas generalizadas durante a tarde/noite, mas provavelmente sem tanta precipitação como a que está a ocorrer no Algarve.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2011 às 13:29)

Redfish disse:


> *Sobre a estação da Pena - Salir a mesma já foi montada com a colaboração do grande ecobcg (Sem duvida um expert na montagem de EMs)*



Expert??? Essas estações quase que se montam sózinhas! Foi só uma pequena ajuda!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2011 às 13:34)

Gerofil disse:


> A principal actividade da célula estende-se agora para leste de Tavira. À medida que a célula vai girando no sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio entram novas massas de ar quente e muito húmidas pelo seu bordo sul/oriental (sector mais activo da célula); este bordo tende-se a deslocar-se cada vez mais para leste, pelo que as regiões mais afectadas nas próximas horas serão já dentro de Espanha (Andaluzia).
> Para a região centro e Alentejo serão esperados aguaceiros e trovoadas generalizadas durante a tarde/noite, mas provavelmente sem tanta precipitação como a que está a ocorrer no Algarve.



Eu arriscaria a dizer que, de acordo com o radar, o Baixo Alentejo já está a levar com uma boa rega e Beja também deverá ter uma boa acumulação, pois a célula também já está quase a chegar lá.


----------



## Lightning (18 Mai 2011 às 13:34)

Gerofil disse:


> A principal actividade da célula estende-se agora para leste de Tavira. À medida que a célula vai girando no sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio entram novas massas de ar quente e muito húmidas pelo seu bordo sul/oriental (sector mais activo da célula); este bordo tende-se a deslocar-se cada vez mais para leste, pelo que as regiões mais afectadas nas próximas horas serão já dentro de Espanha (Andaluzia).
> Para a região centro e Alentejo serão esperados aguaceiros e trovoadas generalizadas durante a tarde/noite, mas provavelmente sem tanta precipitação como a que está a ocorrer no Algarve.



Gerofil 



Gerofil disse:


> *Com carácter convectivo, a instabilidade esperada é de difícil previsão, quer no território afectado, quer no momento mais provável para a sua ocorrência.*


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2011 às 14:05)

Segundo o INM, VRSA acumulou 27.9 mm em apenas uma hora. Praticamente a média do mês.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Mai 2011 às 14:10)

chuva forte e trovoada em Serpa
A célula passou mesmo em cima de Serpa.
Em Beja a chuva não foi tão forte pois a célula não passou por cima de Beja


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 14:18)

Lightning disse:


> Gerofil



Dá impressões que até vem para nós, lightning, mas..


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mai 2011 às 14:53)

Boa tarde, infelizmente não me possivel fazer um acompanhamento em tempo real do que se passou mas desta vez eu diria que a célula acertou-me mesmo em cheio.
Ora bem mas aqui vai o meu resumo do dia até agora ...
- Acordei ensonado cerca das 09h00 altura em que começei a chover e a minha ensonação despertou com um violento trovão, o primeiro ...
Depois cerca das 09h30 a chuva aumentou de intensidade, acompanhada por potentos trovões cujos raios estavam intrometidos nas nuvens;
Entre as 10h e as 11h foi o periodo mais critico, com um diluvio aqui nesta zona, mas que em Faro parecia ser mais forte (estava mais escuro e trovejava mais para sul). A chuva era violentissima mas que não chegou a cair granizo ...
Depois das 11h ainda choveu mas muito menos.

Como devem compreender com uma trovoada violentissima mesmo por cima de mim, não me arrisquei a relatar mesmo ligando somente a bateria, mas aqui fica o meu relato do que se passou por aqui.

Destaque ainda que o meu quintal virou lago e que estrada atreveu-se a lançar água para meu pátio, algo que mesmo em 1989 ou 1996 ainda não tinha ocorrido... pelo menos não me lembro.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2011 às 15:20)

27,9mm em Vila Real de Santo António
23,1mm em Alcoutim.

--------------

*80,4mm* em Faro, das 12h utc de ontem às 12h utc de hoje.

--------------






4346 descargas das 0h às 13h utc de hoje.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mai 2011 às 15:21)

Évora!!
Esta agora aqui a começar a chover novamente, já estava a espera acompanhando o radar!
Deve descarregar uns bons mm novamente para acabar bem o dia!!


----------



## actioman (18 Mai 2011 às 16:09)

Neste momento por aqui um temporal de chuva e vento como nunca tinha assistido ao vivo! Medonho mesmo o ruído!


----------



## actioman (18 Mai 2011 às 16:18)

Isto fazia uma barulho ensurdecedor! E tinha rotação. Não sei se não irá haver alguma coisa mais à frente...





















Vejam só é de noite:


----------



## squidward (18 Mai 2011 às 16:23)

Eh lá!! Isso parece dos "States"...Impressionante mesmo


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2011 às 16:27)

actioman disse:


> Isto fazia uma barulho ensurdecedor! E tinha rotação. Não sei se não irá haver alguma coisa mais à frente...



Bem!! Isso tinha um belo aspecto!!


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2011 às 16:30)

Tavira acumulou 42 mm. Bem bom. Num dia ultrapassou a média do mês.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2011 às 16:32)

Muito bom actioman!

Pelo radar já se antevia algo severo.

Há 20 minutos:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Mai 2011 às 16:32)

Actionman , bem, brutal, tambem quero... vai dando noticias!!!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Mai 2011 às 16:36)

squidward disse:


> Eh lá!! Isso parece dos "States"...Impressionante mesmo


É o PODER do Alentejo eheheh.

Estas imagens fazem-me lembrar os fins de tarde de Verão, com um calor abrasador, e depois chegam este tipo de células, geralmente do interior da Peninsula (Espanha) e são descargas energéticas de respeito.


----------



## PirilauMágico (18 Mai 2011 às 16:44)

]ToRnAdO[;280245 disse:
			
		

> Actionman , bem, brutal, tambem quero... vai dando noticias!!!



E tens noção do que uma célula daquelas faz na Amadora? Queres mesmo?

Em Lisboa, no momento, com sol e sem chuva. No radar rondam umas coisas que talvez cá cheguem. Ao contrário do ToRnAdO.... não quero...  Os efeitos aqui nunca são bons.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Mai 2011 às 16:47)

PirilauMágico disse:


> E tens noção do que uma célula daquelas faz na Amadora? Queres mesmo?
> 
> Em Lisboa, no momento, com sol e sem chuva. No radar rondam umas coisas que talvez cá cheguem. Ao contrário do ToRnAdO.... não quero...  Os efeitos aqui nunca são bons.



Alias adoraria... que é feito da meteorologia sem fenomenos severos?! Sejam os efeitos que forem, é isto que nos atrai nesta ciencia tambem!! 

Por aqui já se nota a celula de ENE a chegar!! a ver o que dá!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Mai 2011 às 16:55)

por aqui 9,2mm acumulados, 7,7 dos quais numa hora.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mai 2011 às 16:56)

Évora:
E acabou por passar ao lado... Bah.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mai 2011 às 17:14)

> *Faro: Autoridades procuram possível vítima mortal*
> 
> Ao início da tarde desta quarta-feira as autoridades estavam a esvaziar a água acumulada na garagem de num prédio na rua de São Luís, em Faro, onde havia suspeitas de que podia estar uma vítima mortal da chuvada que esta manhã atingiu Faro, no Algarve.
> 
> ...



Faço votos para que seja falso alarme e não esteja ninguém na garagem.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mai 2011 às 17:16)

Acho que a célula United States of Elvas vem aí  Já se ouve a trovoada e está bem negro!

Edit: Negro a FAVOR!  Acompanhem na webcam!


----------



## PirilauMágico (18 Mai 2011 às 17:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Faço votos para que seja falso alarme e não esteja ninguém na garagem.



Essa é uma das razões porque "não quero" células muito activas sobre Lisboa. Meteorologia adversa no meio do mato, é sempre bonito ver. Sobre as cidades, dá asneira.

Aqui continuo com o sol a espreitar, mas parece-me que a grande Lisboa vai levar com alguma coisa em cima. Com o efeito ilha de calor, e com a actividade que o radar já vai mostrando a norte, deve estar quase a chegar a chuva.

(Edit: Desculpem, tenho estado a acompanhar a situação do Sul e ao comentar um post anterior, nem me lembrei que estou no tópico errado, considerando que não estou presentemente no "Sul" apesar de todo o meu interesse e preocupação hoje ser no sul.... oops! :-) )


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2011 às 17:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acho que a célula United States of Elvas vem aí  Já se ouve a trovoada e está bem negro!



Pelo radar parece que já estará em fase de "perda de forças"...ainda assim, ainda deve dar para molhar um bocadinho por ai


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2011 às 17:26)

A linha de instabilidade passou lentamente sobre Estremoz entre as 15h45 e as 16h30, inicialmente com bastante chuva e puxada a vento; depois apenas a trovoada dispersa, mas com muito barulho.
Esta célula vai perdendo actividade à medida que se desloca para norte. As imagens de satélite permitem deduzir que o centro da depressão estará agora centrada sobre o Alentejo, devendo continuar a sua lenta progressão para o interior da Península Ibérica.

Estremoz = 1007 hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mai 2011 às 17:31)

Vento forte a muito forte com rajadas. Está menos negro mas ainda há barulho e raios.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2011 às 17:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vento forte a muito forte com rajadas. Está menos negro mas ainda há barulho e raios.



Até a chegar agora a Portalegre; irá dar lugar a precipitação intensa e puxada a vento durante 15/30 minutos, acompanhado por trovoada. O efeito orográfico poderá refortalecer a célula.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mai 2011 às 17:52)

Não sei, Gerofil. Parece ter tudo acalmado, vento fraco, chuva fraca e apenas alguns trovões (bem) audíveis.
Next?


----------



## Brunomc (18 Mai 2011 às 17:58)

Trovoada aqui bem perto de Vendas Novas...tá muito escuro


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2011 às 19:08)

26,8mm em Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha), das 17h às 18h.







Elvas sem dados.


----------



## Stormm (18 Mai 2011 às 19:11)

Bem que forte temporal que as terras algarvias apanharam!!
10h mais ou menos foi quando tudo começou, chuva forte acompanhada com vento e trovoada também forte, pedidos de ajuda aos bombeiros vindos de moradores de faro e olhão devido ás cheias que ocorreram durante o dia de hoje.
Deu-lhe muito forte, foi para não dizermos que nos passa tudo ao lado, toma lá


----------



## rbsmr (18 Mai 2011 às 20:03)

Foto de Faro (Rua de S. Luís) que encontrei à momentos no facebook, de hoje dia 18.05.2011:





CRÉDITOS: BRAZETE HELENA


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 20:07)

actioman disse:


> Bem os céus por aqui hoje são rei! É com cada forma incrível que é de ficar boquiaberto e simplesmente a observar!



Absolutamente brutais


----------



## actioman (18 Mai 2011 às 20:10)

Bem os céus por aqui hoje são rei! É com cada forma incrível que é de ficar boquiaberto e simplesmente a observar! 






















Entretanto por aqui volta a chover!



_Nota: ao tentar editar a mensagem e com tanta actividade e material que por aqui tenho (a confusão instalada! hehehe), acabei por apagar o meu post anterior que aqui reproduzo novamente! Sorry _


----------



## amando96 (18 Mai 2011 às 20:25)

Belas fotos nestes últimos posts 

Fiquei até agora com 36.5mm acumulados, talvez ainda venha mais.

São brás ficou com 29.2mm.


----------



## vagas (18 Mai 2011 às 20:30)

Um pequeno registo da Trovoada vista da Nossa Senhora da Visitação que o user Brunomc comentou apouco


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mai 2011 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, manhã de autêntico dilúvio, a tarde foi de sol entre nuvens e calma.

Máxima: 21.3ºC
mínima: 14.7ºC
actual: 18.7ºC

Precipitação: 60 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 20:35)

vagas disse:


> Um pequeno registo da Trovoada vista da Nossa Senhora da Visitação que o user Brunomc comentou apouco



Espectacular


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

vagas disse:


> Um pequeno registo da Trovoada vista da Nossa Senhora da Visitação que o user Brunomc comentou apouco


  

Impressionante!


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2011 às 20:55)

Foto espectacular *vagas *


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mai 2011 às 21:03)

Por aqui começa a chuva. Nuvens "tornádicas" marcavam presença há uns minutos  Trovoada não sei mas acho que ainda aí.
17.0ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## Teles (18 Mai 2011 às 21:03)

Mais uma vez um excelente trabalho belas  fotos ActionMan Parabéns e Vagas , obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2011 às 21:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,9 ºC (13h19)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 15,4 ºC (07h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Notável descida da temperatura nas últimas horas; por agora segue a chuva moderada *







Este mês: Temp. máxima = 31,3 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## actioman (18 Mai 2011 às 21:18)

*Vagas* uma maravilha! 

Que grande poster! 

Vê-se a nuvem completa de cima abaixo. E cá junto ao solo o resultado sob a forma de precipitação intensa! Muito elucidativa e educativa!
Esta foto é de enciclopédia!

Aproveito e aqui vão mais duas:


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2011 às 21:27)

Fotos brutais *actioman* e *vagas*!!


-----------------



> *Habitações e estradas afectadas
> Mau tempo causa inundações no Alentejo*
> 
> Mais de 30 inundações foram registadas na tarde desta quarta-feira no distrito de Portalegre, sobretudo nos concelhos de Elvas e Campo Maior, em consequência da forte chuvada ocorrida na zona.
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2011 às 21:51)




----------



## tsunami (18 Mai 2011 às 23:02)

Actionman e vagas fotos brutais.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mai 2011 às 23:19)

Valor a referir é também o da *estação de Panoias.*

*74,6 mm* acumulados hoje e continua a facturar...

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/hendrik07/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 23:48)

*Mais de 30 inundações no distrito de Portalegre*



> Mais de 30 inundações foram registadas esta quarta-feira à tarde no distrito de Portalegre, sobretudo nos concelhos de Elvas e Campo Maior, em consequência da forte chuvada ocorrida na zona, disse à agência Lusa uma fonte do CDOS.
> 
> A fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre adiantou que foram registadas pelo menos 36 inundações entre as 16:00 e as 18:30.
> 
> ...


----------



## frederico (19 Mai 2011 às 11:51)

Manhã de chuva no sotavento, em especial a leste de Tavira e na serra de Alcoutim. Tavira acumulou 7.92 mm.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2011 às 12:03)

IM - 18/05/2010 - Acumulação diária de precipitação (superior a 30 mm):








Precipitação nas EMAs do Continente (>30mm)
79,7mm - Faro (Aeroporto)
61,8mm - Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
58,1mm - Alcoutim (Martim Longo)
35,6mm - Coruche
33,9mm - Portalegre
30,0mm - Avis (Benavila)


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mai 2011 às 12:57)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e parece que a tarde vai trazer chuva.

Ontem, tanto em Faro como em Olhão, as coisas poderiam ter sido muito piores do que aquelas que existiram. Ontem, à hora da chuvada, a maré estava vazia, se fosse no pico da maré cheia, não quero imaginar, como ficaria Faro nem Olhão.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mai 2011 às 13:41)

Aqui por Lagoa o céu está a ficar muito carregado, e no Sitio das Fontes já chove fraco. A acumulado está nos *0,8mm *neste momento, e a aumentar.

Sigo com 20,1ºC, vento fraco de SE e 82% de humidade. A minima da noite foi de *16,8ºC.*


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mai 2011 às 15:30)

As pequenas células que têm rondado aqui a zona mais a N/NW de Lagoa, já aumentaram o acumulado no Sitio das Fontes para *2,8mm*. Neste momento, a NE, já se vilumbram mais algumas formações interessantes.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mai 2011 às 15:32)

Muita nuvem por aqui mas não larga nada. 23.4ºC e 52% HR.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Mai 2011 às 17:00)

Por aqui já caiu um aguaceiro moderado por volta do almoço e agora já está mais descoberto com o sol a fazer-se sentir praticamente de forma constante.
A madrugada e inicio da manhã ainda touxeram aguaceiros por vezes fortes que renderam mais um bom acumulado aqui para estas zonas.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mai 2011 às 17:09)

Estive a ver o histórico de precipitação, desde 2009, para o mês de Maio no Sitio das Fontes, e este mês está muito interessante. Os dados são:

Maio de 2009 - *4mm*
Maio de 2010 - *16mm*
Maio de 2011 (até este momento) - *75mm*

Normal do IM para Faro - 20,1mm 

Já tenho 3,75 vezes mais que a Normal deste mês.
Resta saber o que vai dar o total deste mês, pois ainda faltam 10 dias.

De qualquer das formas, apesar deste mês chuvoso por aqui, vou com um acumulado desde Janeiro deste ano, de 321mm. No ano passado, no período de Jan-2010 a Mai-2010 tive 428,8mm.

De acordo com a Normal, o acumulado de Janeiro a Maio é de 222,2mm.

Comparando de outra forma:
de Out-2009 a Mai-2010 o acumulado foi de 759,40mm. 
de Out-2010 a Mai-2011 o acumulado está nos 617,00mm.

Embora este ano hidrológico esteja com acumulados menores que o anterior, até tem chovido bem (acima da normal) no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Mai 2011 às 17:51)

A minha opinião é que há muita diferença na distribuíção da precipitação este ano muito por culpa do factor convectivo, praticamente toda a precipitação ocorrida este ano foi de carácter convenctivo.
Por exemplo temos os extremos(sagres-Lagos e Tavira-Vila Real de Santo António)  com muita precipitação talvez mais do que no ano passado, penso que Tavira não ultrapassou largamente a sua média mas Castro Marim por exemplo acho que sim, aliás a questão dos extremos já aqui foi mencionada.

Depois há zonas da serra onde me parece que a média foi ultrapassada nomeadamente a zona desde são marcos da serra/santana da serra até Benafim/Salir como limite leste, mas lá está não há dados para confirmar...sei mais ou menos porque costumo andar pela zona e analiso frequentemente as imagens de radar, em que por exemplo esta zona teve um fantástico mês de Abril, arriscaria em dizer que cairam mais de 100mm em algumas zonas, juntando o 1º de Maio que foi bastante chuvoso nesta zona. Comparativamente aqui em Loulé mal deu para fazer poças.

Em relação à região central do caldeirão nomeadamente a zona desde São Brás de Alportel até Barranco do Velho e parte da serra de Tavira acho que anda com algum déficit parece me a mim, nada a ver com os extraordinários 1100mm que São Brás de Alportel teve o ano passado.
Já as regiões a norte da serra como Martilongo a avaliar pelos dados da estação do IM estão também na média ou acima dela.
Em relação à região de Monchique e Aljezur não faço a miníma mas acho que também tiveram precipitação interessante.


----------



## Agreste (19 Mai 2011 às 19:24)

O lugar dos Morenos com a ribeira de Alportel lá em baixo e os barrancos do início da Serra de Tavira que ainda traziam bastante água hoje de manhã. Este talvez tivesse 1mt de água...


----------



## amando96 (19 Mai 2011 às 20:14)

Tenho 14mm acumulados, são brás ficou com 15mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado que foi tornando-se pouco nublado para a tarde. Hoje não choveu. 

Máxima: 22.5ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC
atual: 19.7ºC

Hoje consegui saber quantos mm tinham chovido em Olhão das 9h-10h: 2 mm; das 10h-11h- 30 mm; das 11h-12h- 25 mm; 12h-13h - 3 mm

Como curiosidade, a 28 de Novembro de 2006 caíram em Faro numa hora 44.9 mm, ontem caíram 49 mm numa hora. Em 13 de Outubro de 1989 caiu 164 mm em Faro, ontem cáiram 79,7 mm. Um dia o 13 de Outubro vai repetir-se mais uma vez e aí haverá muitos mais estragos do que houve em 1989.

Alguém sabe qual é o recorde numa hora em termos de precipitação em Portugal Continental?


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mai 2011 às 20:50)

Neste momento o céu está limpo por aqui, o vento sopra fraco de ESE e a temperatura está nos 19,4ºC. 

Tal como previa, as células bem escuras que passaram esta tarde a Norte de Lagoa e deixaram *2,8mm *no Sitio das Fontes, acabaram por deixar mais precipitação aqui na zona de Silves. O pluviómetro aqui de Silves marca um acumulado de *11mm*.


----------



## Agreste (19 Mai 2011 às 21:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Alguém sabe qual é o recorde numa hora em termos de precipitação em Portugal Continental?



Em 1997 não estávamos cá mas recorto a amostragem do dia 26 de Outubro desse ano em Monchique daqui do próprio forum:






O temporal da Madeira de 20 de Fevereiro de 2010 deixou «108mm no Funchal, sendo que 52 foram em apenas uma hora entre as 9 e as 10 horas da manhã. Na estação do Arieiro foram 165mm, sendo que 58mm foram também apenas numa hora, das 10 às 11 horas.»


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2011 às 21:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,8 ºC (15h15)
Temperatura mínima = 14,1 ºC (02h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Mais uma tarde de aguaceiros  frequentes e dispersos, mas já sem trovoada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 31,3 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2011 às 00:48)

HotSpot disse:


> IM - 18/05/2010 - Acumulação diária de precipitação (superior a 30 mm):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A estes dados acrescentar o *Montijo*, com *90 mm* (segundo o Ogimet e o WaetherOnline).


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2011 às 11:47)

Gerofil disse:


> A estes dados acrescentar o *Montijo*, com *90 mm* (segundo o Ogimet e o WaetherOnline).



Acho que esse dado é um erro.
Vi isso ontem e fui confirmar com o radar, mas não vi nada de especial que passasse no Montijo e que justificasse esse valor.
Além disso, temos elementos do fórum na margem um. 90mm não lhes passaria ao lado, certamente. 

-------------------

Ontem, dia 19, caíram 31,4mm em Aljezur.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2011 às 13:59)

Boa tarde,

Por cá hoje o Sol tem sido o artista principal, levando as temperaturas a subir um pouco. A máxima, até agora, foi de *26,3ºC* e a minima da noite ficou-se nos *13,7ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 24,3ºC, vento fraco de S e humidade nos 70%.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2011 às 18:03)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que esse dado é um erro.
> Vi isso ontem e fui confirmar com o radar, mas não vi nada de especial que passasse no Montijo e que justificasse esse valor.
> Além disso, temos elementos do fórum na margem um. 90mm não lhes passaria ao lado, certamente.
> 
> ...



Dia 18, grande temporal de chuva e trovoada + vento, mas nada de 90mm.. Acumulados pela minha estação 25mm.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2011 às 23:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,7 ºC (16h02)
Temperatura mínima = 14,1 ºC (06h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 31,3 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mai 2011 às 13:46)

26.6ºC e 34% HR. Vento fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2011 às 13:58)

Boa tarde, 

Dia de muito sol, com a temperatura nos 26,6ºC neste momento, vento fraco de SW e humidade nos 54%. A minima da noite foi de *14,5ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mai 2011 às 20:28)

Sigo já com 23.3ºC e 57% HR... 1020 hPa. A HR está quase no máximo de hoje!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2011 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo/pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
atual: 23.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2011 às 20:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 15,8 ºC (06h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 31,3 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## trovoadas (21 Mai 2011 às 23:53)

Dia marcado por alguma nebulosidade de carácter convectivo nas regiões do interior, de resto em geral o dia foi de bastante sol e algum calor.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos do meu passeio pela tarde...


























A noite está agradável e levantou-se vento de nordeste que se encontra fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mai 2011 às 14:25)

Sigo com 27.0ºC e 41% HR. O vento está nulo a fraco, observam-se cumulus congestus a Sul


----------



## ecobcg (22 Mai 2011 às 14:40)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o céu tem estado parcialmente nublado, mas a temperatura já subiu aos *29,4ºC*. Neste momento sigo com 28,3ºC, com 54% de humidade de vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Mai 2011 às 21:17)

Boas,

Hoje o dia foi marcado por mais convecção do que ontem, avistando-se mais nuvens no interior e com mais organização. Pelo radar metereológico parece que ainda houve alguma precipitação nas serras algarvias e alguma trovoada.
O calor esse também foi mais que ontem, talvez a chegar aos 30ºc nalgumas zonas do interior.
A humidade penso que tem estado algo elevada como é comprovada pela sensação térmica no corpo e pelas estações meteorológicas tanto amadoras como oficiais, na casa dos 50% para cima.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2011 às 22:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas, com algumas nuvens engraçadas na serra.

Máxima: 27.4ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC
atual: 21.8ºC

Foi a 2ª noite tropical deste mês.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2011 às 22:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,9 ºC (15h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 31,3 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mai 2011 às 22:28)

Máxima de 28,0 ºC em Degracia Cimeira.

Uma tarde de céu limpo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mai 2011 às 00:52)

Évora:
Máxima hoje de 28.3ºC
Actual de 19ºC

Hoje nota-se uma noite mais quente que ontem claramente.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2011 às 01:01)

Ainda com 20ºC e 57% HR, mas há uma sensação de frio.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2011 às 11:19)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo por aqui, com a temperatura nos 28,7ºC neste momento. Vento fraco a moderado de ESE e e humidade nos 35%.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2011 às 13:36)

Meteu-se uma trovoada leve mesmo por cima, chuvisca. Os trovões parecem bombas bem grandes.  Mas já está mais calma.

Edit: Pelo radar foi uma mini célula. 
Edit2: Chove mais, frente de rajada nota-se...
Edit 13:59: Nada de mais, nuvens negras e chuva.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

já nos 32ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2011 às 15:24)

Por aqui a trovoada sumiu, durou 20 minutos. Sigo com 28.3ºC depois de uma máxima de 30.5ºC de manhã!!! A EMA da cidade seguia com 33ºC  O céu encontra-se maioritariamente nublado.

Edit: Aparentemente tenho vestígios de uma celula em cima. Uma nuvem redonda que não sai daqui...


----------



## amando96 (23 Mai 2011 às 18:18)

Vejo algumas células ao longe, mas no satélite as mais próximas só estão lá para o alto alentejo, será que se vê daqui?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Mai 2011 às 19:00)

Forte trovoada entre as 16:45 e as 17:30. Muita chuva, algum granizo e alguma actividade eléctrica. As rajadas de vento foram muito fortes e houve inundações em algumas ruas... 
A temperatura desceu dos 32ºC para 20ºC em questão de minutos!!! Inundações à parte (não houve danos, foi mais o transtorno causado ao trânsito), foi lindo de ver!!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mai 2011 às 19:14)

Évora:
Por aqui trovoada perto e por cima, mas seca. Nem uma gota...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2011 às 19:17)

Por aqui nada. Apenas marcou o dia a trovoada que se formou mesmo aqui em cima e deixou descargas barulhentas e 7mm. 28.1ºC e 45% HR. Carregado a Sul.


----------



## pax_julia (23 Mai 2011 às 19:33)

Por aqui ceu ameaçador nem gota e um ou outro trovãozito ao longe. Esteve muito calor esta tarde, o meu carro chegou a registar os 34ºC.  mas ja estou habituado


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2011 às 20:01)

Acho que ouvi um trovão... 25.3ºC e 41% HR. As duas em tendência de descida.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

Deixo aqui estas fotos sobre a célula que esta bem perto de Évora.

Com especial atenção para os mammatus!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2011 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de leste.

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 17.6ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Mai 2011 às 20:48)

máxima - 32ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2011 às 20:53)

Céu extremamente carregado, e negro a N. Vento moderado e constante de Norte, assim de repente.

Edit: Relâmpagos dispersos.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2011 às 21:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,7 ºC (16h36)
Temperatura mínima = 18,3 ºC (04h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Moderada subida da temperatura máxima, com muito calor  muita trovoada dispersa  mas nem uma gota de água por aqui *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *31,7 ºC* (dia 23); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## stormy (23 Mai 2011 às 22:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por aqui a trovoada sumiu, durou 20 minutos. Sigo com 28.3ºC depois de uma máxima de 30.5ºC de manhã!!! A EMA da cidade seguia com 33ºC  O céu encontra-se maioritariamente nublado.
> 
> Edit: Aparentemente tenho vestígios de uma celula em cima. Uma nuvem redonda que não sai daqui...



A EMA de Portalegre-Cidade fica na zona industrial, na estrada para Arronches


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2011 às 22:35)

stormy disse:


> A EMA de Portalegre-Cidade fica na zona industrial, na estrada para Arronches


 Muitíssimo obrigado Stormy! Está pertíssimo de mim então!
Já agora andeste por estes lados ou obtiveste essa informação do IM?


----------



## actioman (24 Mai 2011 às 03:03)

Boas noites colegas!

Muitas trovoadas hoje, mas por aqui aconteceu como ao Gerofil, nem uma gota.
Perto das 18h ainda se escutaram uns valentes trovões e a luz falhou no centro da cidade 2 vezes pelo menos. Na rua havia aquele cheiro típico de terra molhada, mas passou de raspão!

No entanto ainda me foi possível tirar estas fotos do que se passava para os lados de Espanha:























E esta com uns céus que começaram a ficar com um aspecto muito instável já perto do Pôr do Sol.







Se clicarem na imagem podê-la-ão ver em maior resolução (atenção a quem tenha limites de tráfego na net! )





O dia foi também bem mais quente que os anteriores e registei uma máxima de 31,4°C às 15:24, apenas 4 décimas abaixo da máxima do ano até ao momento, registada no passado dia 13 de Maio.

Abraços!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mai 2011 às 09:46)

Bom dia,

Por aqui temos céu limpo novamente, com vento fraco de ESE e temperatura nos 25,9ºC neste momento. A minima da noite foi de *14,2ºC*.


----------



## stormy (24 Mai 2011 às 10:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muitíssimo obrigado Stormy! Está pertíssimo de mim então!
> Já agora andeste por estes lados ou obtiveste essa informação do IM?



IM+andei na região via G Earth

Infelizmente nunca tive o prazer de ir a Portalegre...é algo que tenho de resolver em breve...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mai 2011 às 11:44)

Atingi ainda há pouco nova máxima do ano, com *30,3ºC* 
Vamos lá ver se ainda sobe mais...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mai 2011 às 12:32)

Às 12:05h registei *31,3ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. 

Neste momento 29,8ºC com 32% de humidade, e vento fraco a moderado de ESE.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2011 às 14:02)

stormy disse:


> IM+andei na região via G Earth
> 
> Infelizmente nunca tive o prazer de ir a Portalegre...é algo que tenho de resolver em breve...



 Já agora sabes as coordenadas? Para me facilitar a procura hehe.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Mai 2011 às 14:55)

já nos 34,5ºC.
Edit. (16h) já  nos 35ºC


----------



## Lightning (24 Mai 2011 às 18:00)

actioman disse:


> No entanto ainda me foi possível tirar estas fotos do que se passava para os lados de Espanha



Boas fotos, Actioman! 

Para os interessados em fazer uma caçada este fim-de-semana, vejam  este tópico.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2011 às 20:06)

Ainda com 32.0ºC  23% HR e vento fraco a nulo. Céu pouco nublado e máxima de 34.1ºC.

O Wunderground ficou maluco de vez nas previsões, hoje no local da estação amadora da Serra:


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2011 às 20:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e o dia mais quente do ano.  O calor só tem uma coisa, para ver as pernocas das meninas. 

Máxima: 31.4ºC
mínima: 15.4ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (24 Mai 2011 às 21:03)

Faro hoje máxima 31.
Neste momento 27ºC, céu limpo.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mai 2011 às 21:18)

Por aqui registei hoje nova máxima do ano, com *31,8ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento sigo com 21,7ºC e vento quase nulo de E, com 56% de humidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2011 às 22:23)

Por aqui ainda sigo com 25.8ºC e 33% HR.  Deve ser mais uma noite tropical. Vou com duas este mês.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2011 às 23:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,4 ºC (15h57)
Temperatura mínima = 18,9 ºC (05h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 31,7 ºC (dia 23); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mai 2011 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

Por aqui hoje amanheceu com o céu muito nublado e a ameaçar chuva. A minima da noite foi de 16,0ºC (às 1:24h UTC), e neste momento sigo com 24,7ºC, vento fraco de ESE e humidade nos 43%.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Mai 2011 às 09:11)

a mínima aqui foi de 20,9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mai 2011 às 10:34)

Por aqui já vai chovendo de forma fraca, com o vento a aumentar de intensidade. 24,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Redfish (25 Mai 2011 às 12:05)

Por aqui já chove ainda que de forma fraca...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2011 às 12:40)

Por aqui 29.2ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas. Vento meio fresco e fraco a moderado. Mínima bem tropical de 21.2ºC!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2011 às 21:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,3 ºC (14h28)
Temperatura mínima = 21,2 ºC (06h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Mais um dia muito quente, com algum chuvisco ao início da noite *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *32,3 ºC* (dia 25); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2011 às 21:41)

Por aqui ainda bem quentinho, nada de chuva.

24.3ºC e 42% HR. Vento fraco a nulo.


Extremos:
Máxima: 32.3ºC
Mínima: 21.2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2011 às 23:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e pingas ao longo do dia, não deu para molhar o chão, mas quando andava na rua, pingava sempre.

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 21.1ºC
atual: 21.4ºC

3ª noite tropical no mês de Maio impressionante.


----------



## Redfish (25 Mai 2011 às 23:31)

Será só pura impressão ...

Pelo avaliar das ultimas imagens de satelite e radar a chuva está a aproximar-se do Algarve


----------



## camrov8 (25 Mai 2011 às 23:41)

ja deve estar a cair em alguns pontos


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mai 2011 às 08:42)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com chuva fraca e já levo 2,4mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. 

A minima da noite foi quase, quase, tropical, com *19,3ºC*. Neste momento sigo com 19,9ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Redfish (26 Mai 2011 às 09:46)

Chuva fraca de momento e temperatura a rondar os 20/21 º


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2011 às 11:31)

Neste momento, chove em Olhão sigo com 18.4ºC e levo 2 mm acumulados.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2011 às 12:57)

Estremoz: Chuva  e com 20,9 ºC (quase menos 10 ºC que ontem ...)


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mai 2011 às 13:19)

Já não chove por aqui, mas o céu continua muito nublado.
Neste momento tenho *8mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2011 às 13:41)

22ºC e 67% HR, parece tropical  Vento moderado, e pelo radar parece que vai haver molha generalizada a ir país acima, até porque o céu já está muito carregado a S.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Mai 2011 às 14:02)

ca por cima ainda não de vê nuvens mas estas mais fresco do que ontem


----------



## camrov8 (26 Mai 2011 às 14:05)

mas o satélite mostra que se esta a formar alguma coisa na serra da estrela


----------



## amando96 (26 Mai 2011 às 15:43)

24.7ºC 66% HR, só acumulei 1.7mm


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2011 às 16:01)

Por aqui chuvisca já... 21.9ºC e 76% HR. Céu nublado, parecem algumas abertas ao longe


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2011 às 18:13)

Estremoz: 22,7 ºC e 1016 hPa; céu cada vez mais carregado e já completamente escuro a sul da cidade.

Imagem de satélite ampliada


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2011 às 18:35)

Muita precipitação em Évora.

Das 15h às 16h UTC: 11,3mm.
Das 16h às 17h UTC: 22mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mai 2011 às 18:36)

pessoal do sul estão a ter festa e não dizem nada


----------



## actioman (26 Mai 2011 às 18:55)

Boas!

Por aqui aproxima-se trovoada da rija com actividade eléctrica moderada! Vamos ver se não passa ao lado 

Fotos do momento:













Abraço!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2011 às 19:08)

E pronto, Elvas no alvo.  Só chuviscou por aqui mas para amanhã promete, dado as previsões actuais de eventos potencialmente severos...
21.6ºC e 73% HR. Céu muito interessante por acaso.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2011 às 19:47)

Estremoz: chuva moderada e trovoada dispersa com raios potentes entre as 18h30 e as 19h30. Agora já tudo mais calmo.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2011 às 19:56)

Está negro a Sul e parece vir nesta direcção, mas pelo sat parece-se estar a expandir para outro lado  21.0ºC e 73% HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2011 às 20:07)

Cada vez mais negro... Vai dar em algo.  A temp. desce, 20.7ºC...

Acompanhem na webcam  http://meteocamptg.no-ip.org

Edit: Ai que passa ao lado...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2011 às 21:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,8 ºC (16h38)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 20,8 ºC (07h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Final de tarde com aguaceiros e trovoada; acentuada descida de temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 25); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Mai 2011 às 22:49)

Évora, hoje um dia com uma manhã de chuviscos e tarde com chuva moderada a forte!!

Total acumulado de 21mm dentro da cidade e *37mm* na estação do IM

EDIT:

Só agora é que vi, estes 21,5 foram só dentro da cidade, pois na estação do IM no aeródromo temos *acumulado de 37mm* aproximadamente... Valor impressionante para o dia de hoje que penso que não se esperava de algum modo..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mai 2011 às 23:06)

Por aqui neste momento sigo com 20,4ºC no Sitio das Fontes, praticamente sem vento e com 91% de humidade. A máxima de hoje foi de *26,3ºC.*
O acumulado foi de 8mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2011 às 23:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chove moderado neste momento. 

Máxima: 27.4ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm (até ao momento)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Mai 2011 às 11:59)

Precipitação acumulada ontem - 9mm


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2011 às 12:32)

39,1mm acumulados ontem em Évora.
Foi a EMA que mas precipitação registou ontem.  
Segue o mês já acima dos 49,9mm normais (71-00) para o mês de Maio.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Mai 2011 às 12:37)

Céu pouco nublado e algum calor, à pouco vim de Faro com 26ºc marcados no termómetro do carro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mai 2011 às 16:02)

Céu pouco nublado e calor abrasador 28.6ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mai 2011 às 17:12)

Tarde bem quente por aqui, com uma máxima de *29,2ºC* registada ainda há pouco.

Neste momento sigo com 29,1ºC e vento fraco a moderado de ENE, com 43% de humidade.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Mai 2011 às 17:37)

Boa célula em formação a SW.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2011 às 21:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,5 ºC (16h38)
Temperatura mínima = 17,1 ºC (00h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Acentuada subida de temperatura* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 25); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Mai 2011 às 23:55)

Boas

Já há relampagos a Sul, assistam


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Ainda 22.7ºC e 57% HR com vento fraco, moderado na cidade. Céu pouco nublado.

Extremos de ontem:
Max: 30.4ºC
Min: 16.9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mai 2011 às 00:03)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas
> 
> Já há relampagos a Sul, assistam



Boa dica... fui agora espreitar e também vejo os clarões aqui de Silves, estão a SE. São de uma célula que está a passar a S de Faro, com um rumo para NNE.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Mai 2011 às 00:40)

O limite oeste da célula consegue-se avistar daqui, está mesmo aqui por cima, de um lado praticamente céu limpo, de outro tudo fechado e observam-se muitos clarões a sueste.

Edit*a noite está um caldo!*


----------



## amando96 (28 Mai 2011 às 00:57)

Bons clarões, ainda ficou longe de mim, sei onde poderia ter uma vista espetacular para umas fotos mas de noite não convém 

Sigo com 24.2ºC


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mai 2011 às 02:44)

Bela trovoada aqui por Silves!
Já deu para ver uns quantos raios!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mai 2011 às 03:00)

A principal parte da célula passou a Este daqui, e por cima de Silves ainda apanhei com um dos bordos da mesma. Cairam uns pingos bem grossos, mas não contabilizou nada em Silves. No Sitio das Fontes deu *0,6mm *acumulados. O grosso da precipitação parece-me que caiu aqui mesmo a E de Silves, e a N do Sitio das Fontes, pois mesmo de noite consegui-se vislumbrar uma forte cortina de precipitação.

Fiz um video interessante, depois de o editar coloco-o aqui.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Mai 2011 às 07:54)

mais uma trovoada que passou ao lado.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2011 às 10:17)

Alandroal: manhã com céu encoberto, chuva  fraca e muita trovoada dispersa 

MeteoRedondo


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2011 às 10:51)

Alandroal: Chuva moderada e trovoada relativamente forte. Neste momento já cruzou o Alandroal e segue *lentamente* em direcção norte (Vila Viçosa/Borba). O céu apresenta-se quase limpo a sul e sudoeste.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mai 2011 às 11:28)

Bom dia, 

Depois de um primeiro "round", acordei por volta das 05h com nova trovoada aqui por cima de Silves. Ainda caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 1,5mm aqui em Silves. A trovoada durou cerca de 40 minutos e rendeu mais alguns raios filmados.

Neste momento o céu está parcialmente nublado, com 23,2ºC no sitio das Fontes e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2011 às 11:36)

Nuvens com aspecto muito mau a W... Já houve uma pequena trovoada mas nada mais, no radar até se vê um *circulo à volta de Portalegre*... 
23ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2011 às 12:28)

Esta noite, quando cheguei a casa quase à 1 h da manhã, que pelos raios eu vi , até ouvi aos rugidos. Pena não ter caído nadinha. Passa tudo ao lado. Será que resulta, da última vez resultou. 

Por volta da 1 h da manhã tinha 23ºC um verdadeiro caldo.
Sigo com céu nublado com abertas e 23.7ºC.


----------



## David sf (28 Mai 2011 às 13:51)

Acordei hoje, por volta das 8:30, ao som de trovões, com uma cadência impressionante. Choveu durante uns minutos.
Depois limpou e tivemos uma manhã de sol e bastante quente e abafada.

Agora começam a explodir células a oeste, já se ouvem trovoadas e já há manchas vermelhas no radar de precipitação, na zona de Ferreira do Alentejo, Grândola. A ver no que isto dá.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (28 Mai 2011 às 14:01)

Segundo o radar do IM, a zona de Ferreira do Alentejo e afins, está lá uma bomba de precipitação em cima. 

E quase aposto que se vai deslocar para NE/E, passando pelo eixo Évora - Beja e afectando localidades como Vidigueira, Portel, etc...

Por Évora continua tudo calmo.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mai 2011 às 15:29)

Por aqui em Faro está um belo sol, e não me parece que exista nada no dia de hoje!!
Apenas algumas nuvens, digamos que médias baixas ....

Um belo dia para a praia tal como esperava !!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2011 às 15:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui em Faro está um belo sol, e não me parece que exista nada no dia de hoje!!
> Apenas algumas nuvens, digamos que médias baixas ....
> 
> Um belo dia para a praia tal como esperava !!



 Igualmente por aqui. Céu maioritariamente nublado e carregado mas nada mais, acho que por aqui começou hoje e acabou hoje.
29.4ºC e 39% HR


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mai 2011 às 15:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> Igualmente por aqui. Céu maioritariamente nublado e carregado mas nada mais, acho que por aqui começou hoje e acabou hoje.
> 29.4ºC e 39% HR



Existe algures um sitio no Baixo Alentejo, que tem sido aparentemente o berço de todas as situações no dia de hoje, em especial desta segunda célula
Reparei que está lá a bombar há mais de duas horas no mesmo sitio ...
Sabes onde é olhando ao radar do IM???


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2011 às 15:57)

É ao lado de Beja, deve ser mesmo por cima de Aljustrel... Mas que lhe dá bem, dá.


----------



## actioman (28 Mai 2011 às 16:42)

Por aqui passou agora uma trovoada pequenita que ainda deixou 3,6mm, uma fartura! 

Um foto dela a aproximara-se:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Mai 2011 às 16:44)

por aqui nada como sempre.....


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2011 às 17:30)

Dois trovões seguidos  26.0ºC 50% HR


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2011 às 18:13)

_Party's over_. 23.4ºC e 71% HR depois de uma chuvinha


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2011 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas ao longo do dia.

Máxima: 27.7ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC
atual: 20.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2011 às 22:07)

Por aqui está-se bem na rua até, vento de NE e 23.3ºC, com a HR nos 55%, subiu 2% agora em pouco tempo depois de descer.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2011 às 23:22)

A partir do Alandroal observam-se raios muito longe, na direcção norte/nordeste (100 km ?); já há várias horas que a noite tem estado iluminada nessa direcção, com cerca de meia dúzia de raios por minuto.


----------



## pax_julia (29 Mai 2011 às 00:57)

Por beja dia de muita instabilidade. Periodos de aguaceiros moderado e trovoada entre as 5:30 e as 8h da manha. O ceu limpou durante a manha e do nada cerca das 13h formou-se um monstro a oeste da cidade e ficou la plantado mais de duas horas. Em beja apenas umas pingas grossas, mas em ferreira, figueira de cavaleiros, grandola e sta margariada do sado, o cenario foi dantesco. Ouvi relatos incriveis, chegaram a cair pedras do tamanho de bolas de ping-pong, e dps agua, mta agua. Houve estragos. Mas aqui so se via escuro e ouviu-se estrondos durante duas horas. A frequencia dos raios avistados era brutal. Ha anos que nao via nada assim! A noite esta tropical 20 graus, ceu pouco nebulado!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2011 às 14:03)

Por aqui muito cumulus mas nada de mais, nem chuvinha. 23.7ºC e 49% HR com vento moderado com rajadas de SW.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mai 2011 às 15:58)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia tem sido de céu parcialmente nublado, vento moderado de S e temperatura neste momento nos 24,1ºC. Durante a noite cairam algumas pingas, mas que apenas renderam 0,2mm no Sitio das Fontes.

À excepção da madrugada de Sábado, com a passagem de trovoada por aqui - podem ver aqui o video, o fim-de-semana tem sido muito calmo por cá.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2011 às 16:25)

25.5ºC e 42% HR. Um aguaceiro ao longe e vento moderado a forte, tem-se estado a intensificar.

Edit: Negro a WSW.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2011 às 18:08)

Estremoz: céu muito carregado e trovoada a noroeste/norte (Sousel/Fronteira/Monforte) contínua desde as 17h00. Pouca precipitação.

Temperatura passa de *27,4 ºC* (às 15h19) para os actuais *20,7 ºC* !!!

Algumas fotografias acabadas de tirar:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Mai 2011 às 18:17)

mais um dia sem chuva.....


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2011 às 18:18)

Céu negro mesmo à minha frente, parece ter chuva mas ainda não avistei trovoada. 21.0ºC e 72% HR. Parece-me ir para Norte, e passar ao lado, de novo.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2011 às 18:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Céu negro mesmo à minha frente, parece ter chuva mas ainda não avistei trovoada. 21.0ºC e 72% HR. Parece-me ir para Norte, e passar ao lado, de novo.



As células hoje estão a "nascer" perto de Évora e seguem para norte ... Desta vez tiramos aos espanhóis o prazer de ver as trovoadas subir pela Extremadura acima 

Imagem de Satélite ampliada


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2011 às 18:50)

Não parece muito intensa mas já choveu e fez trovões, pausando. Agora parecem estar de volta os trovões, não sei de onde  Isto chega aqui e começa a morrer tudo.

19.7ºC e 80% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mai 2011 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu parcialmente nublado.

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC
atual: 20.6ºC


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mai 2011 às 08:58)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de chuva fraca por aqui, mas com um aguaceiro bem forte às 06h45 UTC, em que o rain rate chegou aos *177,2mm/h *no Sitio das Fontes.
Neste momento o acumulado vai nos *8,8mm*.

O céu agora está muito nublado, e sigo com 18,6ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mai 2011 às 10:43)

Boas,

Por aqui já cairam uns três aguaceiros todos eles fortes e tendo acumulado bem. Agora o céu permanece muito nublado com o sol a querer espreitar de vez em quando.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2011 às 10:46)

Estremoz: Manhã com muita chuva, especialmente por volta das 08h00 

Na imagem de satélite pode-se observar o centro de baixas pressões situado na região de Setúbal, em lenta progressão para o interior e que está a gerar uma segunda linha de instabilidade que está já a cruzar o Alentejo e deve chegar a Estremoz por volta das 12h00 aproximadamente.


----------



## amando96 (30 Mai 2011 às 10:56)

Boas, primeiras pingas pela 1AM, e foi chovendo e parando desde então, tenho 3.7mm acumulados, a ver se chove mais hoje


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2011 às 12:43)

Por aqui finalmente chuva. 18.6ºC e 81% HR, e hoje há timelapse especial depressão


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2011 às 12:58)

Estremoz: Chove intensamente desde as 12h50.

As próximas horas serão poderão trazer aguaceiros pontualmente fortes para quase todo o sector oriental dos distritos de Évora e Portalegre (Reguengos de Monsaraz/Estremoz/Elvas/Campo Maior).


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mai 2011 às 13:38)

A manhã tem sido de muita chuva por cá. Períodos frequentes de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, já aumentaram o acumulado no Sitio das Fontes para os *17,6mm*. 

Este mês já tenho um acumulado de *102,4mm*. Bem chuvoso!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2011 às 13:50)

Boas, por aqui, nada. Que miséria, caíram 3 pingas e foi tudo.  Na serra de Monte Figo chove aqui não.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2011 às 14:14)

Muito negro mesmo a vir nesta direcção. 20.1ºC e 81% HR.


----------



## actioman (30 Mai 2011 às 14:44)

Por aqui apesar das imagens do radar, estranhamente nem chegou a molhar o chão! 

Muito negro, alguns trovões,mas não passou disso mesmo...

O que tenho de chuva até ao momento (8,7mm), foi o que caiu perto da 1h da madrugada e pelas 8h30.


----------



## Redfish (30 Mai 2011 às 15:36)

Por aqui tem chovido bastante com momentos de chuva torrencial.

Por agora as coisas acalmaram um pouco.

A quntidade de precipitação acumulada entre a zona costeiraa e o interior é consideravel.

A estação meteorologica da Pena - Salir (apresenta um registo de 32.8mm acumulados hoje)

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IALGARVE7


----------



## amando96 (30 Mai 2011 às 16:06)

Tenho 9.7mm, nas últimas horas choveu mais um bocado.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mai 2011 às 16:12)

chuva forte aqui neste momento! Para o litoral o tempo parece que está bem melhor!
Parece que os aguaceiros tem-se formado praticamente só na linha das serras ao longo de todo o dia poupando o litoral.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2011 às 16:13)

Estremoz: Tarde muito instável, com aguaceiros pontualmente moderados e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.

Descargas eléctricas na última meia hora:






ImapWeather

Hoje não posso fazer reportagem de campo por estar encerrado entre quatro paredes (obrigações profissionais)


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2011 às 19:55)

O núcleo de ar frio já se encontrará sobre o interior da Península Ibérica, fazendo rodar a direcção do vento para norte/noroeste. Agora as células que se formam vão percorrendo o Alto Alentejo em sentido contrário, de norte para sul.
Neste momento existem várias células activas, com especial destaque para uma que estará junto de Montemor-o-Novo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2011 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e uma valente molha esta tarde.  Na baixa de Olhão choveu bastante mais do que na zona onde moro.

Máxima: 23.4ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC
atual: 21.4ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mai 2011 às 21:17)

... por aqui sem comentários.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2011 às 21:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,5 ºC (17h12)
Temperatura mínima = 16,6 ºC (05h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Hoje o dia focou marcado pela intensa precipitação por volta das 8h00 e depois por vários aguaceiros intensos registados ao longo da tarde; muita chuva *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 25); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2011 às 21:41)

Sigo ainda com 19.1ºC e 78% HR. E agora o tal timelapse prometido


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mai 2011 às 22:16)

Sigo com 19,5ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NW. A máxima do dia foi de *24,1ºC* e a minima ficou-se nos *18,1ºC*.

A acumulado de hoje no Sitio das Fontes mantêm-se nos *17,6mm*.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2011 às 23:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> E agora o tal timelapse prometido
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7geG4qndL0



Um  espectáculo   Vejam como o vento rodou de sul (na parte da manhã) para norte (à tarde).


----------



## actioman (31 Mai 2011 às 00:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Um  espectáculo   Vejam como o vento rodou de sul (na parte da manhã) para norte (à tarde).



Muito bonito e didáctico! Que coisa linda Spider!


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 01:06)

Gerofil disse:


> Um  espectáculo   Vejam como o vento rodou de sul (na parte da manhã) para norte (à tarde).






actioman disse:


> Muito bonito e didáctico! Que coisa linda Spider!



Subscrevo


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2011 às 02:16)

Gerofil disse:


> Um  espectáculo   Vejam como o vento rodou de sul (na parte da manhã) para norte (à tarde).



Sim, muito fixe o time-lapse


----------



## actioman (31 Mai 2011 às 07:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sigo ainda com 19.1ºC e 78% HR. E agora o tal timelapse prometido



E aqui fica a perspectiva da minha webcam, um pouco mais a Sul e virada para Norte. Aqui igualmente se pode assistir à mudança "brusca" da direcção do vento de Norte para Sul (aproximadamente aos 50 segundos). E logo de seguida ao nascimento, crescimento e fase de maturação de um cumulonimbus, com a sua tradicional forma de "bigorna" (aos 53 segundos). 



Hoje a noite foi fresquinha e tive uma mínima de 14,6ºC pelas 03h42. Neste momento registo 16ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2011 às 20:23)

Bom timelapse, actioman! E obrigado pelos comentários! 

23.3ºC e 64% HR. O dia foi caracterizado por umas nuvemzitas e nada mais, o timelapse de hoje não é nada de jeito ou nada que se compare ao último mas aqui vai:


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 20:49)

Mais um excelente registo actioman


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2011 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.2ºC
mínima: 16.4ºC
atual: 20.9ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mai 2011 às 21:14)

este tempo está uma seca...
Máxima em Serpa - 28ºC


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2011 às 23:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,9 ºC (16h06)
Temperatura mínima = 14,3 ºC (06h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 25); temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2011 às 23:28)

Extremos de Hoje:
Máxima: 27.4ºC
Mínima: 14.2ºC

Neste momento 19.7ºC e 77% HR. Está se a adivinhar frio (para mim 15ºC já é frio )


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mai 2011 às 23:28)

por aqui ainda 21,4ºC


----------

